# Want to be enraged?



## KellyC (May 8, 2017)

Read the replies from whiny pax to this tweet. "Waaahh, tipping is so HARD ..."


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/887291387485577218


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

People are maroons.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

PrestonT said:


> People are maroons.


And some are fuchsia. However I'm more partial to the all over golden tan with no bikini lines.



KellyC said:


> Read the replies from whiny pax to this tweet. "Waaahh, tipping is so HARD ..."
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/887291387485577218


Damn, many pax hate tipping. According to the Tweets it appears the tip option might increase driver pay about 3%-5%. That's like making $.75/mile instead of $.72


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

I see no value or incentive in tipping for someone giving me a ride as a passenger. There would have to be some sort of value added by tipping for it to be worthwhile for me.


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> I see no value or incentive in tipping for someone giving me a ride as a passenger. There would have to be some sort of value added by tipping for it to be worthwhile for me.


Why do you feel the need to hijack every thread ever with your dribble? We all know your position already.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

PrestonT said:


> Why do you feel the need to hijack every thread ever with your dribble? We all know your position already.


Because tipping is being discussed, and I feel like contributing. Why do you feel the need to tell me in every thread what you think about my posts, I already know how you feel already.


----------



## Spotscat (May 8, 2017)




----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

KellyC said:


> Read the replies from whiny pax to this tweet. "Waaahh, tipping is so HARD ..."
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/887291387485577218


I am feeling really discouraged and disheartened by this. I never knew Pax felt this way.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Nice seeing drivers openly discussing on the twitter feed how they retaliate for no tip with lower ratings. Perhaps Uber will limit drivers ability to change ratings. I am not convinced that Uber actually changes the ratings for drivers who ask often for such changes.


----------



## chitown73 (Jul 18, 2017)

I always knew the majority of Uber pax were cheap and I didn't really expect much to change when the tipping option was added to the app but i must admit that I never expected to see pax this upset about having the "option" to tip... 

But after reading many of them openly tell Uber to increase our "wages" to a livable wage just so they wouldn't have to "think" about tipping... I actually have to agree with them. Obviously they're either stupid or cheap (or both) and don't realize that our "wages" come from the time and mileage that we spend moving their cheap a**especially from point A to point B sooo... they're essentially telling Uber to increase the cost of their ride. Maybe Uber should give them what they're asking for and increase the time and mileage rates by 25%(or more) so we can make a "livable wage"... after all that's what the pax are asking for. 

Then they'll have something to really cry about.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> And some are fuchsia. However I'm more partial to the all over golden tan with no bikini lines.
> 
> Damn, many pax hate tipping. According to the Tweets it appears the tip option might increase driver pay about 3%-5%. That's like making $.75/mile instead of $.72


" LIFE CHANGING MONEY " !



SadUber said:


> I am feeling really discouraged and disheartened by this. I never knew Pax felt this way.


1 more reason they should WALK.



Uberfunitis said:


> Nice seeing drivers openly discussing on the twitter feed how they retaliate for no tip with lower ratings. Perhaps Uber will limit drivers ability to change ratings. I am not convinced that Uber actually changes the ratings for drivers who ask often for such changes.


Dont even LOOK at my car.
EVER.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

chitown73 said:


> I always knew the majority of Uber pax were cheap and I didn't really expect much to change when the tipping option was added to the app but i must admit that I never expected to see pax this upset about having the "option" to tip...
> 
> But after reading many of them openly tell Uber to increase our "wages" to a livable wage just so they wouldn't have to "think" about tipping... I actually have to agree with them. Obviously they're either stupid or cheap (or both) and don't realize that our "wages" come from the time and mileage that we spend moving their cheap a**especially from point A to point B sooo... they're essentially telling Uber to increase the cost of their ride. Maybe Uber should give them what they're asking for and increase the time and mileage rates by 25%(or more) so we can make a "livable wage"... after all that's what the pax are asking for.
> 
> Then they'll have something to really cry about.


People really do want them to increase the rates in terms of mile/min price. Than they can evaluate the service and see if it is worth their money to take or not and take some other form of transportation. People are not against drivers making more per say if the free market supports such they just don't want to deal with tips.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> Because tipping is being discussed, and I feel like contributing.


Tipping is being discussed on a drivers forum with the drivers perspective on passengers view on tipping. We already saw the OP's post with pax's views. You dont need to say your passenger point of view. It's already being discussed. We're aware. 
As stated, you're simply hijacking the thread trying to get a rise from people.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> However I'm more partial to the all over golden tan with no bikini lines.


I've always been partial to tan lines... i like how they accentuate the naughty bits


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> People really do want them to increase the rates in terms of mile/min price.


So do we. That's not the issue.


----------



## Moondirty (Jul 6, 2017)

is anyone here really surprised on how cheap these pax are?


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> People really do want them to increase the rates in terms of mile/min price. Than they can evaluate the service and see if it is worth their money to take or not and take some other form of transportation. People are not against drivers making more per say if the free market supports such they just don't want to deal with tips.


You truly exist in some fantasyland alternate universe. People don't want to see a rate increase so they can "evaluate the value of their rideshare experience and choose possible alternatives." If they could force us to pay them to drive them, they would.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> So do we. That's not the issue.


Than what is the issue, most people do not want to tip their uber driver. Is the goal to get a tip or to get more money?


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Uberfunitis said:


> Than what is the issue, most people do not want to tip their uber driver. Is the goal to get a tip or to get more money?


both


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

PrestonT said:


> You truly exist in some fantasyland alternate universe. People don't want to see a rate increase so they can "evaluate the value of their rideshare experience and choose possible alternatives." If they could force us to pay them to drive them, they would.


Absolutely, that is why I said if the market supports the drivers higher pay. Passengers want to pay as little as possible and they don't want to be bothered with tips.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Cableguynoe said:


> So do we. That's not the issue.


Most of them don't want rate increases, very few of them actually mean it. When rates increase 25-40 %, and they will someday, they will be screaming.


----------



## Yulli Yung (Jul 4, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> People really do want them to increase the rates in terms of mile/min price. Than they can evaluate the service and see if it is worth their money to take or not and take some other form of transportation. People are not against drivers making more per say if the free market supports such they just don't want to deal with tips.


Are you against tipping in general, or just for uber drivers? If its the first, then i hope you never go to the same restaurat twice and expect your food not to have some foreign substance in it!!!


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

wk1102 said:


> both


You may get more money by a rate increase, other than the very short term with the Uber gimmic of double tips and the novelty of it all, having tipping in app will have little effect on what you receive as compared to before when tips were all cash.



Yulli Yung said:


> Are you against tipping in general, or just for uber drivers? If its the first, then i hope you never go to the same restaurat twice and expect your food not to have some foreign substance in it!!!


I am against tipping if I does not benefit me as a consumer in some way.


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

I like to tip. I love to tip. Why? I understand that if the wage were to go up and tips eliminated, I would lose my ability to reward good service. You really should dine in a restaurant in Russia or Paris someday.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

PrestonT said:


> I like to tip. I love to tip. Why? I understand that if the wage were to go up and tips eliminated, I would lose my ability to reward good service. You really should dine in a restaurant in Russia or Paris someday.


I have never been to Russia but I have lived in Europe for a number of years and I see no difference in the service here vs there in a nice sit down restaurant.


----------



## ubergirl182 (Jun 14, 2017)

KellyC said:


> Read the replies from whiny pax to this tweet. "Waaahh, tipping is so HARD ..."
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/887291387485577218


not really surprised....If they did raise rates then they would scream and cry about that too. I don't think they get that uber (in my case) gets 40% of what they are paying most times.


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> I have never been to Russia but I have lived in Europe for a number of years and I see no difference in the service here vs there in a nice sit down restaurant.


In that case, I believe you simply don't recognize good service when you see it.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

ubergirl182 said:


> not really surprised....If they did raise rates then they would scream and cry about that too. I don't think they get that uber (in my case) gets 40% of what they are paying most times.


I do agree with that, I don't think the average passenger has any idea how much Uber keeps of what they pay. But at the same time I don't really think that they would care for the most part if they did know. People have no problem buying items made in other countries for very little compensation and horrible working conditions though they may say otherwise.


----------



## lesh11 (Jan 4, 2017)

This is a classic: "If my driver went an extra mile, I'd be pretty pissed and make him go back"


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

lesh11 said:


> This is a classic: "If my driver went an extra mile, I'd be pretty pissed and make him go back"


They should just send in a fare review for the driver not taking the most efficient route. Passengers really need to be educated.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

PrestonT said:


> In that case, I believe you simply don't recognize good service when you see it.


This is the problem with this guy. He's worse than all those idiots on Twitter. They dont wnant to tip Uber drivers because of what Travis created. Made them believe it's included and that you're not supposed to tip. But most of those same people DO tip their servers, their valet guys, etc etc.
This guy just doesnt tip.
This is why his hijacking every thread brings absolutely no value to any conversations. Because it's not about tipping Uber drivers For him it's about tipping in general, and that's not what we're talking about.

His input is absolutely worthless.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> This is the problem with this guy. He's worse than all those idiots on Twitter. They dont wnant to tip Uber drivers because of what Travis created. Made them believe it's included and that you're not supposed to tip. But most of those same people DO tip their servers, their valet guys, etc etc.
> This guy just doesnt tip.


I actually do tip when it brings something of value to me. I just see no value in tipping an Uber driver unless they are doing UberEats.


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> I actually do tip when it brings something of value to me. I just see no value in tipping an Uber driver unless they are doing UberEats.


 Tipping brings value to you even when it's the rest of us doing the tipping. Service industry people are on their best behavior and provide the best possible service in hope of a decent tip. So, because you can't see past your nose, you are essentially freeloading off the rest of us that do tip.

That's why you get better service in a restaurant than you do in Macy's. If you make the restaurant look like Macy's, the service will fall to that level, too.


----------



## KellyC (May 8, 2017)

* If they could force us to pay them to drive them, they would*.

Let's not give them any ideas ...


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

lesh11 said:


> This is a classic: "If my driver went an extra mile, I'd be pretty pissed and make him go back"


Yeah, I gave him a Like for that one.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

PrestonT said:


> And that highlights your idiocy. Tipping brings value to you even when it's the rest of us doing the tipping. Service industry people are on their best behavior and provide the best possible service in hope of a decent tip. So, because you can't see past your nose, you are essentially freeloading off the rest of us that do tip.
> 
> That's why you get better service in a restaurant than you do in Macy's. If you make the restaurant look like Macy's, the service will fall to that level, too.


I do tip restaurants that I go to more than once, I just don't tip Uber drivers because that is what the rating system is for. With the rating system you can get rid of poor performers and it does not cost you a tip in any way.


----------



## ubergirl182 (Jun 14, 2017)

KellyC said:


> * If they could force us to pay them to drive them, they would*.
> 
> Let's not give them any ideas ...


well from the mentality of she who shall not be named it seems they think we should be honored to be in their presence.... So give it time and there will be a #paymetoride movement.


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

ubergirl182 said:


> well from the mentality of she who shall not be named it seems they think we should be honored to be in their presence.... So give it time and there will be a #paymetoride movement.


Do you mean the troll from Minneapolis?


----------



## ubergirl182 (Jun 14, 2017)

PrestonT said:


> Do you mean the troll from Minneapolis?


lol yes I refuse to say her name she may appear.


----------



## KellyC (May 8, 2017)

If the replies on that tweet are any indication the average Uber pax has a two digit IQ. "Don't make me do math!"

How flipping hard is it to add a few bucks? Imbeciles.



Uberfunitis said:


> I do tip restaurants that I go to more than once, I just don't tip Uber drivers because that is what the rating system is for. With the rating system you can get rid of poor performers and it does not cost you a tip in any way.


You're just spam at this point.


----------



## ubergirl182 (Jun 14, 2017)

KellyC said:


> If the replies on that tweet are any indication the average Uber pax has a two digit IQ. "Don't make me do math!"
> 
> How flipping hard is it to add a few bucks? Imbeciles.


I have meet some really smart ones and some dumb as post ones. Smart ones I encounter during the day... Dumb as post tend to be the drunks thus i do not do nights anymore I have an issue with dumb people. But, the whole don't make me math thing is pretty lame and falls under the drunk dumb as post people.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

KellyC said:


> You're just spam at this point.


Haha!


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

wk1102 said:


> I've always been partial to tan lines... i like how they accentuate the naughty bits


Ahhhh, you must have every issue of Playboy from the 70's.



SadUber said:


> I am feeling really discouraged and disheartened by this. I never knew Pax felt this way.


Huh? You never knew pax felt this way? These are the same people that will hold up the long checkout line at a grocery store just to get their rain check for $.10 off.


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Ahhhh, you must have every issue of Playboy from the 70's.
> 
> Huh? You never knew pax felt this way? These are the same people that will hold up the long checkout line at a grocery store just to get their rain check for $.10 off.


I'm very saddened actually if this is how most people think. I always thought with the right opportunity our pax could show us how they appreciated us. I'm just hoping these are the vocal outliers out there.


----------



## Fargle (May 28, 2017)

PrestonT said:


> Why do you feel the need to hijack every thread ever with your dribble? We all know your position already.


Is there a way for members to filter out annoying posters? I haven't seen it.


----------



## KellyC (May 8, 2017)

Fargle said:


> Is there a way for members to filter out annoying posters? I haven't seen it.


Actually, yeah: Click on their profile and you should see the word "ignore." Click on it and the annoying person disappears.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Uberfunitis said:


> having tipping in app will have little effect on what you receive


I have no great expectations.


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

You want ENRAGED HOWS THIS...

*GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR !!!!!!!!!*


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

KellyC said:


> Actually, yeah: Click on their profile and you should see the word "ignore." Click on it and the annoying person disappears.


Hopefully you're not talking about me.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> I actually do tip when it brings something of *value to me*. .


Not just your tipping but your posts indicate everything is always all about you



SadUber said:


> Hopefully you're not talking about me.


You're at least entertaining


----------



## Fargle (May 28, 2017)

KellyC said:


> Actually, yeah: Click on their profile and you should see the word "ignore." Click on it and the annoying person disappears.


Thanks!

Here's a plonk to you Uberfunitis! Get thee to /dev/null!


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Huh? You never knew pax felt this way? These are the same people that will hold up the long checkout line at a grocery store just to get their rain check for $.10 off.


That is not the customers fault that the grocery store does not have an efficient method for getting the rain check.



Cableguynoe said:


> Not just your tipping but your posts indicate everything is always all about you


Of course, I always have my own and my immediate family's self interest in mind in almost everything that I do.


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

Uberfunitis said:


> I see no value or incentive in tipping for someone giving me a ride as a passenger. There would have to be some sort of value added by tipping for it to be worthwhile for me.


What kind of value. Water/mint/gum/pizza?


----------



## Uberingdude (May 29, 2017)

Did you see that blonde on Twitter? She reminded me of LilCindi in the flesh!

She said something like uber is completely ruined!


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

I wish you had not shared This Thread with me. It is like a blow to the stomach. Makes me question why the heck I'm even doing all the special things for these people if they don't appreciate us.


----------



## ubergirl182 (Jun 14, 2017)

Uberingdude said:


> Did you see that blonde on Twitter? She reminded me of LilCindi in the flesh!
> 
> She said something like uber is completely ruined!


ack the name that shall not be mentioned... It most likely was.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

ChortlingCrison said:


> What kind of value. Water/mint/gum/pizza?


There is no standard for what is the base service required for an Uber ride. That is what the ratings are there to determine, for example if I think that water should be available in every trip and it is not there than I rate low for that. If I am alone in that expectation than nothing happens, but if others share that same expectation and the driver consistently does not meet it than they will eventually be cut loose and no longer a driver. That is why no tip is needed for Uber trips to receive great service.


----------



## KellyC (May 8, 2017)

SadUber said:


> Hopefully you're not talking about me.


No, no; I was just answering a question!


----------



## ubergirl182 (Jun 14, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> There is no standard for what is the base service required for an Uber ride. That is what the ratings are there to determine, for example if I think that water should be available in every trip and it is not there than I rate low for that. If I am alone in that expectation than nothing happens, but if others share that same expectation and the driver consistently does not meet it than they will eventually be cut loose and no longer a driver. That is why no tip is needed for Uber trips to receive great service.


so youre saying do away with the rating system.... I am certainly okay with that... I hate rating pax and most hate rating as well since they don't.


----------



## Spotscat (May 8, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> Nice seeing drivers openly discussing on the twitter feed how they retaliate for no tip with lower ratings. Perhaps Uber will limit drivers ability to change ratings. I am not convinced that Uber actually changes the ratings for drivers who ask often for such changes.


And you are absolutely certain these are Uber drivers because...?


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

ubergirl182 said:


> so youre saying do away with the rating system.... I am certainly okay with that... I hate rating pax and most hate rating as well since they don't.


I am saying the opposite keep the rating system, as it is a better more consistent management tool to ensure great service than tips.



Spotscat said:


> And you are absolutely certain these are Uber drivers because...?


I have no idea if they are Uber drivers but they are commenting on Ubers twitter feed explaining what drivers do to passengers who do not tip in terms of rating lower because of it.


----------



## ubergirl182 (Jun 14, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> I am saying the opposite keep the rating system, as it is a better more consistent management tool to ensure great service than tips.
> 
> I have no idea if they are Uber drivers but they are commenting on Ubers twitter feed explaining what drivers do to passengers who do not tip in terms of rating lower because of it.


the rating system is flawed it should go away people having a bad day bam low rating. your not attractive in their mind bam low rating you don't have cold water bam low rating they don't like your music don't have a aux cord don't do this don't do that you drive to slow you drive to fast.....flawed flawed flawed it needs to go away


----------



## Spotscat (May 8, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> This is the problem with this guy. He's worse than all those idiots on Twitter. They dont wnant to tip Uber drivers because of what Travis created. Made them believe it's included and that you're not supposed to tip. But most of those same people DO tip their servers, their valet guys, etc etc.
> This guy just doesnt tip.
> This is why his hijacking every thread brings absolutely no value to any conversations. Because it's not about tipping Uber drivers For him it's about tipping in general, and that's not what we're talking about.
> 
> His input is absolutely worthless.


The problem with him and most of the people who commented on the Twitter feed that KellyC posted is simple -

They are expecting to be treated like they're flying first-class on British Airways, but want to pay Jet Blue prices.

"I shouldn't have to tip!" You're right - you shouldn't have to. I shouldn't have to open doors for you, help you with your luggage, provide candy and water for you, let you charge your phone, play your music through my Aux cord, stop by the mini-mart or go through the drive-thru, or any other number of the little ancillary services I provide.

If they want nothing more than a ride from point "A" to point "B" and have no intention of tipping - then they should please let me know up front. I'll adjust my service accordingly.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

ubergirl182 said:


> the rating system is flawed it should go away people having a bad day bam low rating. your not attractive in their mind bam low rating you don't have cold water bam low rating they don't like your music don't have a aux cord don't do this don't do that you drive to slow you drive to fast.....flawed flawed flawed it needs to go away


Working as intended in that regard.



Spotscat said:


> If they want nothing more than a ride from point "A" to point "B" and have no intention of tipping - then they should please let me know up front. I'll adjust my service accordingly.


Where is it defined that a ride from point A to point B is all that is included in a ride.... I have found nothing that defines what is included or not Uber seems to leave that up to the passengers and drivers to figure out on their own. They do hint at those things being included though when they say things like to increase your ratings make sure you have cold water etc.


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

ubergirl182 said:


> the rating system is flawed it should go away people having a bad day bam low rating. your not attractive in their mind bam low rating you don't have cold water bam low rating they don't like your music don't have a aux cord don't do this don't do that you drive to slow you drive to fast.....flawed flawed flawed it needs to go away


I believe with a little work, we could set this post to the melody of Ants Marching. How utterly appropriate.


----------



## Spotscat (May 8, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> I do tip restaurants that I go to more than once, I just don't tip Uber drivers because that is what the rating system is for. With the rating system you can get rid of poor performers and it does not cost you a tip in any way.





Uberfunitis said:


> I am saying the opposite keep the rating system, as it is a better more consistent management tool to ensure great service than tips.


Are you so naive as to believe that Uber is actually going to deactivate a driver because of your complaint(s)? The more you complain, the more you appear to be a chronic complainer who is never satisfied with the level of service they receive. After several such incidents, your complaints - no matter how valid they may be - are routinely dismissed as the frustrated wailing of a royal PITA.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Spotscat said:


> Are you so naive as to believe that Uber is actually going to deactivate a driver because of your complaint(s)? The more you complain, the more you appear to be a chronic complainer who is never satisfied with the level of service they receive. After several such incidents, your complaints - no matter how valid they may be - are routinely dismissed as the frustrated wailing of a royal PITA.


Who said anything about complaining I simply stated rate appropriately for what you consider poor service. Like I said if it is only me that believes that the driver is not providing a good level of service than nothing will happen but if the driver is consistently getting low ratings for not meeting expectations than yes they will deactivate that driver.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)




----------



## KellyC (May 8, 2017)

sellkatsell44 said:


> View attachment 140389


Somebody call the waahhhmbulance for poor Kristi.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

KellyC said:


> Somebody call the waahhhmbulance for poor Kristi.


Kristi will be back riding with Uber in a week but still not tipping.


----------



## Spotscat (May 8, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> Where is it defined that a ride from point A to point B is all that is included in a ride.... I have found nothing that defines what is included or not Uber seems to leave that up to the passengers and drivers to figure out on their own. They do hint at those things being included though when they say things like to increase your ratings make sure you have cold water etc.


What do you expect from Uber? First-class limousine service at bargain basement prices? Maybe a uniformed livery driver who says "Yes Ma'am" or "Yassuh, Boss", like back in the days of Pullman porters?

And for the record - I don't provide bottles of water, cold or otherwise. I don't provide candy, an Aux cord, or phone charging cables. All you get is a ride from the pickup point to the destination. Depending upon circumstances I may or may not help you with your luggage or groceries. I may or may not open doors for you. I may or may not sit in front of your house for a minute to make sure your drunken ass didn't leave your keys at the bar and you can get in your home.

My overall rating is 4.96 - I think I must be doing something right.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

PrestonT said:


> Yeah, I gave him a Like for that one.


me too!


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Spotscat said:


> What do you expect from Uber? First-class limousine service at bargain basement prices? Maybe a uniformed livery driver who says "Yes Ma'am" or "Yessir, Boss", like back in the days of Pullman porters?
> 
> And for the record - I don't provide bottles of water, cold or otherwise. I don't provide candy, an Aux cord, or phone charging cables. All you get is a ride from the pickup point to the destination. Depending upon circumstances I may or may not help you with your luggage or groceries. I may or may not open doors for you. I may or may not sit in front of your house for a minute to make sure your drunken ass didn't leave your keys at the bar and you can get in your home.
> 
> My overall rating is 4.96 - I think I must be doing something right.


Passengers expectations just need to be elevated, there is no reason they can not get those things from the driver if they expect them and rate accordingly that is the great thing about the rating system, there is nothing set in stone with Uber as to minimum service.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Uberingdude said:


> Did you see that blonde on Twitter? She reminded me of LilCindi in the flesh!
> 
> She said something like uber is completely ruined!


lilcindy in 30 years...


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Ahhhh, you must have every issue of Playboy from the 70's.


no, I'm not a fan of the... wild natural look of the 70s


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

I think it just shows, why uber has been so successful.

It's like when the now prez got elected and everyone be surprised but... who speaks for the majority of the United States? And is the rest of the United States that way?

Just like, there's a good amount of folks that will speak for uber drivers, and how they should have the tipping option... but how many of the total population actually _wants_ tipping?

Fact remains that the majority of uber users aka riders probably don't want to tip and that's the reason they're still using uber, not lyft or a taxi cab.

It's people's mindset that needs to change and not necessarily the way a company is runned because tbh, the company at the end of the day wouldn't be a company if there were no customers. And customers with their dollar bills can make a difference. The question is do they really care, or care enough to boycott until the company changes?


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

SadUber said:


> I always thought with the right opportunity our pax could show us how they appreciated us.


Trust me, your pax appreciate you allot. They love you for carting their drunk ass*s around for pennies.



sellkatsell44 said:


> I think it just shows, why uber has been so successful.


I would hardly call losing $3 billion a year, class action lawsuits and sexual harassment "so successful". The only success Uber has had is with recruiting drivers. The last figure I've seen is 600,000 U.S. drivers.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> I would hardly call losing $3 billion a year, class action lawsuits and sexual harassment "so successful". The only success Uber has had is with recruiting drivers. The last figure I've seen is 600,000 U.S. drivers.


Did they actually lose $3 billion though? I would not call investing money into what you believe to be the future of the industry and company to be loosing money unless later it turns out that Uber is never successful in bringing those investments to market and capitalize on that investment.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Trust me, your pax appreciate you allot. They love you for carting their drunk ass*s around for pennies.
> 
> I would hardly call losing $3 billion a year, class action lawsuits and sexual harassment "so successful". The only success Uber has had is with recruiting drivers. The last figure I've seen is 600,000 U.S. drivers.


Well, their market share is larger then lyft.

https://amp.cnn.com/money/2016/01/25/technology/yellow-cab-bankruptcy/index.html

And success is defined as an accomplishment or aim of something. You're strictly talking about profit with that "3 billion a year" remark yet... they've made themselves into a global brand. Is lyft accepted as widely as uber? Is a single taxi company as widely accepted (or is it just in their market aka city or tristate area etc) as uber?

I would say that uber has had more success then just recruiting drivers.

Are they profitable? That's another question.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Uberfunitis said:


> Did they actually lose $3 billion though? I would not call investing money into what you believe to be the future of the industry and company to be losing money unless later it turns out that Uber is never successful in bringing those investments to market and capitalize on that investment.


I really wasn't counting, but there's a reason why Uber still hasn't gone public.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

sellkatsell44 said:


> And success is defined as an accomplishment or aim of something.... they've made themselves into a global brand.


So Trump is a success? He did accomplish winning the Presidency after he accepted the Republican nomination and he is definitely a global brand. Just ask Russia, China and North Korea about that one.


----------



## carsalesman (Apr 12, 2016)

Uberfunitis said:


> You may get more money by a rate increase, other than the very short term with the Uber gimmic of double tips and the novelty of it all, having tipping in app will have little effect on what you receive as compared to before when tips were all cash.
> 
> I am against tipping if I does not benefit me as a consumer in some way.


Uber does benefit you n several ways. As a passenger, you can expect.

1. Courteous, clean driver
2. Clean vehicle 
3. Safe ride to your destination
4. Personal safety while you are in our car. 
5. Cheaper ride than taxis
6. Faster service than buses

If tipping a couple of bucks bothers you, then there must be underlying mental issues....

Keep your money!!!


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

sellkatsell44 said:


> Well, their market share is larger then lyft.
> .


Last I heard is that Uber is losing market share to Lyft in the U.S. There was a recent link on a post somewhere in the forum, but I can't recall where it is.


----------



## carsalesman (Apr 12, 2016)

Uberfunitis said:


> I do tip restaurants that I go to more than once, I just don't tip Uber drivers because that is what the rating system is for. With the rating system you can get rid of poor performers and it does not cost you a tip in any way.


Performance criteria is purely subjective.

1. If you get a nice, clean, safe ride to your destination, that is TOP SERVICE

2. If your driver is dangerous, inebriated, rude, or lascivious, that is Poor and Reportable performance!!

#1 above should always be tipped!!!



Uberfunitis said:


> Passengers expectations just need to be elevated, there is no reason they can not get those things from the driver if they expect them and rate accordingly that is the great thing about the rating system, there is nothing set in stone with Uber as to minimum service.


Rating system should be changed entirely. No number system.

After the ride, there should be a simple question... Do you have any comments about this ride or driver??


----------



## Gooberlifturwallet (Feb 18, 2017)

KellyC said:


> Read the replies from whiny pax to this tweet. "Waaahh, tipping is so HARD ..."
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/887291387485577218


Enraged? Don't get mad... get even. Its fun.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> So Trump is a success? He did accomplish winning the Presidency after he accepted the Republican nomination and he is definitely a global brand. Just ask Russia, China and North Korea about that one.


Apparently. I may not like him as the president but he went after the seat and _succeeded -_ if that's not success what would that be? You may not like something, but it doesn't change facts. Like trump may not like that he can't tan, without looking like an umpa lumpa.

But yes, pls go ahead and use extreme examples because the definition of success in your book doesn't match the dictionary's. I can think of another extreme or should I say dramatic person that types @ 140 chars



SEAL Team 5 said:


> Last I heard is that Uber is losing market share to Lyft in the U.S. There was a recent link on a post somewhere in the forum, but I can't recall where it is.


You heard, sure.

Maybe.

I saw an article in the wsj a couple of weeks ago comparing lyfts market share vs Uber and it's still a huge gap so maybe that traction of lyft gaining ground isn't so successful atm.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

sellkatsell44 said:


> I saw an article in the wsj a couple of weeks ago comparing lyfts market share vs Uber and it's still a huge gap so maybe that traction of lyft gaining ground isn't so successful atm.


I compare the whole Uber/Lyft competition thing to McDonalds/Burger King of the 70's. Millions flocked to them without thinking of the consequences. Now forty years later they are both still corporate giants with McDonalds in the lead, but the outcome of their product has caused obesity beyond belief. I wonder in forty years if Uber will have a caption under their logo that states "Billions and Billions of Drivers Making Pennies"?


----------



## Butter (Jun 26, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> Of course, I always have my own and my immediate family's self interest in mind in almost everything that I do.


The money that drivers make in tips can help make their ends meet and even change their lives in a positive way. If you don't like tips then you should graciously accept the tips and donate it to charity. That way you don't hurt other drivers and you could do some good in the world. My opinion is that you don't care about your community and you should really develop some empathy because you sound like a sociopath.


----------



## Spotscat (May 8, 2017)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Last I heard is that Uber is losing market share to Lyft in the U.S. There was a recent link on a post somewhere in the forum, but I can't recall where it is.


https://www.usatoday.com/story/tech...customer-image-hit-string-scandals/102795024/

https://www.forbes.com/sites/andyswan/2017/06/11/uber-vs-lyft-part-ii-can-they-rebound/#31fd44207a40

From the Forbes article --

"As you can see, Uber was providing 9 times as many rides as Lyft in late 2015, and is now barely five times bigger. That's a significant decline in market share for Uber, which is clearly starting to lose its first-mover advantage in a lot of markets as Lyft successfully expands into new markets with a happier customer base."


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

PrestonT said:


> Why do you feel the need to hijack every thread ever with your dribble? We all know your position already.


Allright, now be nice. He/She may be a cheapskate, but he/she is _*our*_ cheapskate.



Uberfunitis said:


> Nice seeing drivers openly discussing on the twitter feed how they retaliate for no tip with lower ratings. Perhaps Uber will limit drivers ability to change ratings. I am not convinced that Uber actually changes the ratings for drivers who ask often for such changes.


They have changed the rating every time that I have asked, but I have no asked often. One time, I did it and it changed immediately. The next time that I did it, it sent in a request to a CSR. I had to fill in a form that asked why I was changing the rating. The CSR replied the next day that he had changed the rating. My reason was that the customer had eaten in the car in stealth and had left crumbs all over the place and my next customer noted it and started to complain. Fortunately, I pack a Dust Buster, so out it came.

*Q: *


Moondirty said:


> is anyone here really surprised on how cheap these pax are?


*A:* No.



Uberfunitis said:


> Than what is the issue, most people do not want to tip their uber driver. Is the goal to get a tip or to get more money?


The goal is to gain more money by whatever legal means said gain can be effected.



wk1102 said:


> both


^^^^^^^^^^^^^THIS^^^^^^^^^^^^



Uberfunitis said:


> You may get more money by a rate increase, other than the very short term with the Uber gimmic of double tips and the novelty of it all, having tipping in app will have little effect on what you receive as compared to before when tips were all cash.


The problem with that is that *ain't no rate increase gonna' happen no time soon.*



Uberfunitis said:


> I do agree with that, I don't think the average passenger has any idea how much Uber keeps of what they pay. I don't really think that they would care for the most part if they did know.


^^^^^^THIS^^^^^^^^^^ The only thing about which the riding public cares is that it presses a button and a ride shows up. Anyone who expects anything other than that is bigly setting up himself for a majorly serious disappointment.



Uberfunitis said:


> Working as intended in that regard.
> 
> Where is it defined that a ride from point A to point B is all that is included in a ride.... I have found nothing that defines what is included or not Uber seems to leave that up to the passengers and drivers to figure out on their own.


When did the intent of the star system become the wanton elimination of drivers? A statement such as that gives substance to those who accuse you of being an Uber employee.

The thing that defines what constitutes a ride is something called money. If you want limousine service, pay the money for a limousine. If you want a guy who knows what he is doing out here, pay the money for a cab. If you are fine with some guy in his own car and hugging his GPS, pay for UberX. If you want to be taken halfway around the city and maybe arrive at your destination to-morrow, pay for Uber Pool.



Uberfunitis said:


> Passengers expectations just need to be elevated, there is no reason they can not get those things from the driver if they expect them and rate accordingly that is the great thing about the rating system, there is nothing set in stone with Uber as to minimum service.


You have just described what is _*flawed*_ in the star system.


----------



## 105398 (Aug 28, 2016)

I do not want to be enraged.


----------



## Cyber Snowflake (Jul 5, 2017)

KellyC said:


> *Want to be enraged?*


I am constantly outraged, enraged, infuriated and and just plain deeply offended !!
Please *do not *ask again !!!


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Spotscat said:


> https://www.usatoday.com/story/tech...customer-image-hit-string-scandals/102795024/
> 
> https://www.forbes.com/sites/andyswan/2017/06/11/uber-vs-lyft-part-ii-can-they-rebound/#31fd44207a40
> 
> ...


Thank you brother, I knew I've seen that before just couldn't remember where.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

PrestonT said:


> People are maroons.


----------



## 68350 (May 24, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> I see no value or incentive in tipping for someone giving me a ride as a passenger. There would have to be some sort of value added by tipping for it to be worthwhile for me.


This thread is about the in-app OPTION to tip, not a requirement to tip. NO one has to tip. The OPTION has always been available (cash), now there's simply one more OPTIONAL way it can be done by pax who choose to do so.


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

SadUber said:


> I am feeling really discouraged and disheartened by this. I never knew Pax felt this way.


Hahaha,

The ones are the ones that complain about cabs are a special breed. 
I've immediately called out pax on their cabbie complaints even though I've never driven a real taxi. Everytime pax was a cheap whiny snowflake.


----------



## Fuber in their faces (Feb 19, 2017)

I think the whole uberfunitis account was created to see how many people he can get banned.


----------



## MrAbduz (Jun 8, 2015)

I have said it in a different sub forum before and i will say it again.

Uber is/was designed for cheap people who can't afford cabs. Basically Uber is the ghetto form of cab. Expecting these riders to tip is ridiculous. I can safely say that 99% of the riders will never tip in their entire life. Obviously there will always be that minority that tips.

What you can do however is to limit the service to what they pay for. For UberX/pool, get them from point A to point B in a respectful and safe manner. Nothing more, nothing less. Quit it with the aux cord, A/C and other BS. They don't deserve that. You are just spoiling them by giving them these "luxury features" for which they should be paying the fare of uberXL/select. 

This also exposes the hypocrisy and true nature of mankind. We DO NOT like/want to tip anyone, be it a cab driver, uber drive, fancy restaurant or a bar. It is just a tradition that most people are NOT willing to take part in but have to just for the sake of self respect.

Sidenote: those who are wondering, yes A/C is NOT mandatory in uberX/pool.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Uberfunitis said:


> Than what is the issue, most people do not want to tip their uber driver. Is the goal to get a tip or to get more money?


I think this little old monkey has figured it out...

You are an out of school high schooler with too much time on your hands...

I would be willing to bet you don't even have a driver's license yet...

Your goal in life is to be a provacatuer...

And you love writing so you'll probably end up writing a Stephen King type of novel...

Your time here is spent feeding your writing machine...

Good luck on your future writing career...8)

Rakos
(the dumb little old monkey)


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

chitown73 said:


> I always knew the majority of Uber pax were cheap and I didn't really expect much to change when the tipping option was added to the app but i must admit that I never expected to see pax this upset about having the "option" to tip...
> 
> But after reading many of them openly tell Uber to increase our "wages" to a livable wage just so they wouldn't have to "think" about tipping... I actually have to agree with them. Obviously they're either stupid or cheap (or both) and don't realize that our "wages" come from the time and mileage that we spend moving their cheap a**especially from point A to point B sooo... they're essentially telling Uber to increase the cost of their ride. Maybe Uber should give them what they're asking for and increase the time and mileage rates by 25%(or more) so we can make a "livable wage"... after all that's what the pax are asking for.
> 
> Then they'll have something to really cry about.


Then watch UBER fade away as cheap PAX switch to LYFT


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

While the mustache is cute...

I don't think it'll ever match Uber...

As long as Uber is still around...

But they do get an E for effort...

Rakos


----------



## Doowop (Jul 10, 2016)

PrestonT said:


> People are maroons.


Miserly morons


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

carsalesman said:


> Rating system should be changed entirely. No number system.
> 
> After the ride, there should be a simple question... Do you have any comments about this ride or driver??


The rating system should be changed, I agree. The passenger should have the opportunity to communicate exactly why it is that they are rating them low. You did not provide water, there was no aux cord, you car was old, there was a stain on the seat, etc. That way the rating system would be more effective in improving the passengers ride experience.


----------



## Butter (Jun 26, 2017)

Fuber in their faces said:


> I think the whole uberfunitis account was created to see how many people he can get banned.


I'll assume you're referring to me. There is a difference between stating an opinion as an opinion and stating an opinion as fact. I think that Uberfunitis brings common sense to these boards on everything but tipping and would hate to see him leave. Introverts have the blessing and the curse to see inside others the qualities that they themselves possess. For some (me included) empathy is a choice.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Butter said:


> The money that drivers make in tips can help make their ends meet and even change their lives in a positive way. If you don't like tips then you should graciously accept the tips and donate it to charity. That way you don't hurt other drivers and you could do some good in the world. My opinion is that you don't care about your community and you should really develop some empathy because you sound like a sociopath.


I dont accept tips, and I do donate money to charity, I also do volunteer work I just don't like to tip unless I have to.


----------



## Moondirty (Jul 6, 2017)

What enrages more is the sorry ass drivers that feel they have to sing and dance for the pax to get a tip or 5 star rating. This is your fault, you created this monster! No water, no candy, and charging cords will ever be provided by me for any pax. You get a clean, spacious, safe and very comfortable ride from a to b with pleasant conversation if you choose to. Nothing more, nothing less!


----------



## LoveTheBlues (Jun 2, 2016)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> And some are fuchsia. However I'm more partial to the all over golden tan with no bikini lines.
> 
> Damn, many pax hate tipping. According to the Tweets it appears the tip option might increase driver pay about 3%-5%. That's like making $.75/mile instead of $.72


We're in the money ....we're in the money now!



Uberfunitis said:


> I dont accept tips, and I do donate money to charity, I also do volunteer work I just don't like to tip unless I have to.


Those tips are so dirty! But, being the guy I am I'll take them off your hands so you can stay pristine!


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Another Uber Driver said:


> They have changed the rating every time that I have asked, but I have no asked often. One time, I did it and it changed immediately. The next time that I did it, it sent in a request to a CSR. I had to fill in a form that asked why I was changing the rating. The CSR replied the next day that he had changed the rating. My reason was that the customer had eaten in the car in stealth and had left crumbs all over the place and my next customer noted it and started to complain. Fortunately, I pack a Dust Buster, so out it came.
> 
> When did the intent of the star system become the wanton elimination of drivers? A statement such as that gives substance to those who accuse you of being an Uber employee.
> 
> ...


To your first point, just because you have the ability to send in a change in rating and CS responds that they have does not mean that they have actually changed the rating on the passengers end, especially for people who change the ratings often. It is easy to say yes, yes, settle down we got your back and than do nothing.

The rating system has always been about identifying good and poor performers and taking appropriate action either rewarding those who are good, something that never happens, or getting rid of those who are bad, and that does happen often.

Money is just one way that defines what a ride should be, money is just a commodity, it could be any commodity that is used as a motivator it just needs to be something the driver places value on for whatever reason. The stars are a commodity as well when those stars have a direct impact on your ability to continue giving rides and receiving the thing you really want, money. What you call the flaw in the star system, and it very well might be from a drivers perspective is a desired and positive feature from the passengers and perhaps even Ubers perspective.


----------



## carsalesman (Apr 12, 2016)

Uberfunitis said:


> The rating system should be changed, I agree. The passenger should have the opportunity to communicate exactly why it is that they are rating them low. You did not provide water, there was no aux cord, you car was old, there was a stain on the seat, etc. That way the rating system would be more effective in improving the passengers ride experience.


You will NEVER get Water in my car unless you bring it.

Charge your phone at home. If your battery is dead all the time, you are spending too much time on your phone. Look out the window. It is beautiful!!!

Stains in the seats? where did they come from. Sorry, no tipping passengers...



Uberfunitis said:


> The rating system should be changed, I agree. The passenger should have the opportunity to communicate exactly why it is that they are rating them low. You did not provide water, there was no aux cord, you car was old, there was a stain on the seat, etc. That way the rating system would be more effective in improving the passengers ride experience.


The next time you get in a friends car. Make some negative comments about their car and see what happens. You will lose friends fast.

Get your own car or shut up and buckle up!!!


----------



## Butter (Jun 26, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> The rating system has always been about identifying good and poor performers and taking appropriate action either rewarding those who are good, something that never happens, or getting rid of those who are bad, and that does happen often.


The passenger rewards the good driver by tipping their driver.


----------



## Fatdriverbmw2018 (May 30, 2017)

KellyC said:


> Read the replies from whiny pax to this tweet. "Waaahh, tipping is so HARD ..."
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/887291387485577218


 the riders crazy on twitter ! some of them not deserve use uber ! only bus driver not get tips they paid well by city ! uber driver deserve it ! but most low rated rdier good to cancel on collect no show ! as i do that every single day !


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

And some claim there has been no dumbing down in math & science in our schools. If Millenials believe that choosing a number from a screen by pressing a button constitutes math, they're in trouble.


----------



## Statia (Jan 19, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> This is the problem with this guy. He's worse than all those idiots on Twitter. They dont wnant to tip Uber drivers because of what Travis created. Made them believe it's included and that you're not supposed to tip. But most of those same people DO tip their servers, their valet guys, etc etc.
> This guy just doesnt tip.
> This is why his hijacking every thread brings absolutely no value to any conversations. Because it's not about tipping Uber drivers For him it's about tipping in general, and that's not what we're talking about.
> 
> His input is absolutely worthless.


It's sad that some of our fellow drivers have also been conditioned to this uber culture of not tipping. Amazing how propaganda really does brainwash a society. It makes me think of those videos the nazis put out about the concentration camps.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Statia said:


> It's sad that some of our fellow drivers have also been conditioned to this uber culture of not tipping. Amazing how propaganda really does brainwash a society. It makes me think of those videos the nazis put out about the concentration camps.


**Ding ding ding ding!**

WE HAVE A WINNER!

It did take six pages this time, though. And there is still no prize.


----------



## Statia (Jan 19, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> I actually do tip when it brings something of value to me. I just see no value in tipping an Uber driver unless they are doing UberEats.


You're providing a service!


SadUber said:


> I wish you had not shared This Thread with me. It is like a blow to the stomach. Makes me question why the heck I'm even doing all the special things for these people if they don't appreciate us.


. Reality check,passengers don't care about you don't care about your car don't care about your family don't care period!! Toughen up buttercup strangers should not be getting you so sad.



Uberfunitis said:


> There is no standard for what is the base service required for an Uber ride. That is what the ratings are there to determine, for example if I think that water should be available in every trip and it is not there than I rate low for that. If I am alone in that expectation than nothing happens, but if others share that same expectation and the driver consistently does not meet it than they will eventually be cut loose and no longer a driver. That is why no tip is needed for Uber trips to receive great service.


So I should take water away from my children at home to give to random passenger? Wtf is wrong with you! This is a rideshare I am sharing my ride from point A to point B not my not my candy not my water not my gum. FYI Tacano, any tips I get go towards my autistic son's treatment!


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

carsalesman said:


> You will NEVER get Water in my car unless you bring it.
> 
> Charge your phone at home. If your battery is dead all the time, you are spending too much time on your phone. Look out the window. It is beautiful!!!
> 
> ...


If I were to get in your car and wanted water than you would always have a lower rating for not providing it.

Why would I make a comment about my friends car when I am not paying him to transport me. Now if he were to ask me what I thought about it as Uber does than as a friend I would absolutely say what I thought. Friendships are based on trust and honesty and mutual respect, If I can not be honest with my friends than I really don't want them to be my friend.



Butter said:


> The passenger rewards the good driver by tipping their driver.


The passenger can also reward the driver for good service with stars. It is up to the driver if they value that reward or not. Don't get enough of those rewards and a driver can not continue to drive.



Statia said:


> You're providing a service!


True you are providing a service, but how is that service of greater value to me if I tip vs give a rating. The rating system has done away with the need to tip at least for Uber drivers.


----------



## Whaaat (Jan 24, 2016)

Is Uber gonna take % cut from tips like lyft?


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> If I were to get in your car and wanted water than you would always have a lower rating for not providing it.
> 
> .


You would down rate me for not buying you a bottle of water? Are you not a grown ass man? Why would I buy you a water?


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Statia said:


> So I should take water away from my children at home to give to random passenger? Wtf is wrong with you! This is a rideshare I am sharing my ride from point A to point B not my family not my money not my candy not my water not my gum. FYI Tacano, any tips I get go towards my autistic son's treatment!


You are not taking water from your children to give to a passenger. A passenger is paying for a service that depending on the passenger may or may not include a water bottle etc. Only the passenger knows what they subjectively have determined is a bare minimum to be included in that service. It is a cost of doing business to provide those things, if they are truly required. Again only the collective ratings of the passengers can determine if that is a service that is actually required in a given market or not. What you decide to do with your earning is your concern and not the passengers. What should there be a pay premium because the money will go to children and not to someone else who will use it for porn and alcohol?



Whaaat said:


> Is Uber gonna take % cut from tips like lyft?


They have said that they will not take a cut, though looking at some of the postings yesterday they were taking a cut of the tip matching.



Cableguynoe said:


> You would down rate me for not buying you a bottle of water? Are you not a grown ass man? Why would I buy you a water?


If I am hot from walking and seeing the sights and you roll up with your car and did not offer some form of refreshment, yes I would downrate you as I do not feel the service is as good as it could be.


----------



## Whaaat (Jan 24, 2016)

Uberfunitis said:


> You are not taking water from your children to give to a passenger. A passenger is paying for a service that depending on the passenger may or may not include a water bottle etc. Only the passenger knows what they subjectively have determined is a bare minimum to be included in that service. It is a cost of doing business to provide those things, if they are truly required. Again only the collective ratings of the passengers can determine if that is a service that is actually required in a given market or not. What you decide to do with your earning is your concern and not the passengers. What should there be a pay premium because the money will go to children and not to someone else who will use it for porn and alcohol?
> 
> They have said that they will not take a cut, though looking at some of the postings yesterday they were taking a cut of the tip matching.


Forgot to order my self as driver and tip my self $100 and get tip match lol


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

MrAbduz said:


> This also exposes the hypocrisy and true nature of mankind. We DO NOT like/want to tip anyone, be it a cab driver, uber drive, fancy restaurant or a bar. It is just a tradition that most people are NOT willing to take part in but have to just for the sake of self respect.
> 
> Sidenote: those who are wondering, yes A/C is NOT mandatory in uberX/pool.


I'm not sure I'd broadbrush it so.....I do sincerely enjoy to tip, and the recipient doesn't have to know it was me that tipped, IE I don't wait till they're looking before I drop a couple bucks in the jar. I'm clearly not representative of the entire population, but I suspect there are more of me than you think.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> If I am hot from walking and seeing the sights and you roll up with your car and did not offer some form of refreshment, yes I would downrate you as I do not feel the service is as good as it could be.


I just want to understand why you would have an expectation for a me to buy you a bottle of water. I dont understand this.


----------



## OSC (Mar 22, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Tipping is being discussed on a drivers forum with the drivers perspective on passengers view on tipping. We already saw the OP's post with pax's views. You dont need to say your passenger point of view. It's already being discussed. We're aware.
> As stated, you're simply hijacking the thread trying to get a rise from people.


thank you, I just added that shill on my ignored list.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Uberfunitis said:


> If I am hot from walking and seeing the sights and you roll up with your car and did not offer some form of refreshment, yes I would downrate you as I do not feel the service is as good as it could be.


If I have been driving for hours on a hot day and you get in my car without offering me a beverage, I will deduct several stars from your rating. If you offer me a beverage but I find that it is not sufficiently cool, or is not of an agreeable flavor then I will deduct stars for this, however your deduction will be less extreme than if you offered no refreshment at all.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> I just want to understand why you would have an expectation for a me to buy you a bottle of water. I dont understand this.


You are not buying me a bottle of water, I expect for it to be already included in the price that I am already paying for the ride. It is a cost of doing business just like having gas in the vehicle, or AC, or the costs you incur cleaning your vehicle.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> You are not buying me a bottle of water, I expect for it to be already included in the price that I am already paying for the ride. It is a cost of doing business just like having gas in the vehicle, or AC, or the costs you incur cleaning your vehicle.


No, I *would* be buying you a water. What I'm trying to understand why why you expect it. Did Uber say you can expect it? Not once have they told me this.
So again, why should any driver buy you a bottle of water? 
If you are walking and are hot, why wouldnt you buy yourself a bottle of water prior to requesting a ride. I have no problem letting drink your water in my car.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

elelegido said:


> If I have been driving for hours on a hot day and you get in my car without offering me a beverage, I will deduct several stars from your rating. If you offer me a beverage but I find that it is not sufficiently cool, or is not of an agreeable flavor then I will deduct stars for this, however your deduction will be less extreme than if you offered no refreshment at all.


That is perfectly acceptable and what the ratings system is all about. If the majority of drivers did as you did than a passenger who did not bring water to their driver would end up with a low rating.

Passengers do not get deactivated for low ratings though as drivers do for ratings that are not even what I would consider low. Sure it may take longer for that passenger to get picked up in some markets I have no idea about all but in my market there are enough ants that pick up anything that pings that it is not really all that big of a deal.



Cableguynoe said:


> No, I *would* be buying you a water. What I'm trying to understand why why you expect it. Did Uber say you can expect it? Not once have they told me this.
> So again, why should any driver buy you a bottle of water?
> If you are walking and are hot, why wouldnt you buy yourself a bottle of water prior to requesting a ride. I have no problem letting drink your water in my car.


Because other drivers provide the service at no additional cost to the passenger and have raised the passengers expectations. If you do not keep up with what other drivers are doing than your service is substandard and should be rated as such.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Uberfunitis said:


> That is perfectly acceptable and what the ratings system is all about. If the majority of drivers did as you did than a passenger who did not bring water to their driver would end up with a low rating.


I would not accept just plain water. As above, you would lose stars if you tried to offer me that. It would benefit pax to carry a selection of beverages with them at all times when using rideshare. After all, different drivers have different tastes. Some may want a Coke, while other drivers may be well into their shift and may prefer a Red Bull.


----------



## Whaaat (Jan 24, 2016)

Uberfunitis said:


> You are not buying me a bottle of water, I expect for it to be already included in the price that I am already paying for the ride. It is a cost of doing business just like having gas in the vehicle, or AC, or the costs you incur cleaning your vehicle.


Do cab drivers provide water with their higher price rate? But you want uber drivers to provide better services for less rate? im confused if you are rider or driver...


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

elelegido said:


> I would not accept just plain water. As above, you would lose stars if you tried to offer me that. It would benefit pax to carry a selection of beverages with them at all times when using rideshare. After all, different drivers have different tastes. Some may want a Coke, while other drivers may be well into their shift and may prefer a Red Bull.


Sure sounds good except ratings won't get passengers deactivated but will for drivers.


----------



## Whaaat (Jan 24, 2016)

Uberfunitis said:


> Sure sounds good except ratings won't get passengers deactivated but will for drivers.


How about we cancel so we don't get rated and boot you out? Ha bou that!! Cash me ousidee now!


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Whaaat said:


> Do cab drivers provide water with their higher price rate? But you want uber drivers to provide better services for less rate? im confused if you are rider or driver...


I could not tell you what a cab provides as they are far too expensive and I never take cabs. I am both a driver (UberX, UberPool) only, and a rider for Uber, Lyft, metro, and metroBus and my own personal car.


----------



## Whaaat (Jan 24, 2016)

Uberfunitis said:


> I could not tell you what a cab provides as they are far too expensive and I never take cabs. I am both a driver (UberX, UberPool) only, and a rider for Uber, Lyft, metro, and metroBus and my own personal car.


So do you provide waters for your passenger?


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Whaaat said:


> How about we cancel so we don't get rated and boot you out? Ha bou that!! Cash me ousidee now!


That is always an option, however if your cancelation rate is above whatever threshold in your market than you get deactivated. I have been able to rate rides that have not charged me from six months ago using Uber.com.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Uberfunitis said:


> Sure sounds good except ratings won't get passengers deactivated but will for drivers.


Nope - if we're talking about ratings for not providing water.... not deactivated so far . There goes that theory!


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Whaaat said:


> So do you provide waters for your passenger?


I do!


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Uberfunitis said:


> I see no value or incentive in tipping for someone giving me a ride as a passenger. There would have to be some sort of value added by tipping for it to be worthwhile for me.


So deadmile - This would be an excellent example of an _NRL..._


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

elelegido said:


> Nope - if we're talking about ratings for not providing water.... not deactivated so far . There goes that theory!


Than as I have said before enough people must not feel the same and rate accordingly for not providing water, that could change at any time though.


----------



## Whaaat (Jan 24, 2016)

Uberfunitis said:


> I do!


Lol i used to too until i started seeing empty water bottles in back, spilled waters, half drinked waters left


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Uberfunitis said:


> Than as I have said before enough people must not feel the same and rate accordingly for not providing water, that could change at any time though.


Exactly, the fact that I am still working for Uberlyft after 7,000 rides proves that not many people feel the same as you, most likely on many different levels.

Make sure to keep that 12v cooler plugged in - it's going to be a hot one today! You _do_ have a 12v cooler in your vehicle, don't you?


----------



## Whaaat (Jan 24, 2016)

elelegido said:


> Exactly, the fact that I am still working for Uberlyft after 7,000 rides proves that not many people feel the same as you, most likely on many different levels.
> 
> Make sure to keep that 12v cooler plugged in - it's going to be a hot one today! You _do_ have a 12v cooler in your vehicle, don't you?


Yea he bought the the super cooler for $5000
Now ubering to get that $5k back


----------



## wgmartin (Jan 18, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> There is no standard for what is the base service required for an Uber ride. That is what the ratings are there to determine, for example if I think that water should be available in every trip and it is not there than I rate low for that. If I am alone in that expectation than nothing happens, but if others share that same expectation and the driver consistently does not meet it than they will eventually be cut loose and no longer a driver. That is why no tip is needed for Uber trips to receive great service.


BS. Something does happen if you rate low because of an opinion. You can get a driver deactivated if your pompous attitude thinks the driver should do more than get you from point "A" to point "B". Thinking water should be available or an aux cord should be available is merely what you think. It is no way a requirement. I'm guessing you buy a cheap seat on an airplane and then complain when they don't bring you the first class meal. It amazes me, just absolutely amazes me how greedy and "in my opinion (drivers have them too)" ignorant some passengers are. Just where exactly does Uber state in it's terms we are too treat you like royalty? Where does it state we are to provide water? Where? I tip in every restaurant I go into (with servers) and I tip Uber drivers when I ride. Why? Because I understand the conditions they drive under. After this you go on my ignore list.


----------



## Whaaat (Jan 24, 2016)

wgmartin said:


> BS. Something does happen if you rate low because of an opinion. You can get a driver deactivated if your pompous attitude thinks the driver should do more than get you from point "A" to point "B". Thinking water should be available or an aux cord should be available is merely what you think. It is no way a requirement. I'm guessing you buy a cheap seat on an airplane and then complain when they don't bring you the first class meal. It amazes me, just absolutely amazes me how greedy and "in my opinion (drivers have them too)" ignorant some passengers are. Just where exactly does Uber state in it's terms we are too treat you like royalty? Where does it state we are to provide water? Where? I tip in every restaurant I go into (with servers) and I tip Uber drivers when I ride. Why? Because I understand the conditions they drive under. After this you go on my ignore list.


Completely agree. Its just some excuse passengers use to no tip so they dont feel guilty


----------



## wgmartin (Jan 18, 2017)

Yep. Placed that jerk on ignore.


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

wgmartin said:


> Yep. Placed that jerk on ignore.


Yes, I've finally turned off the One Hit Wonder myself.


----------



## KellyC (May 8, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> The rating system has done away with the need to tip at least for Uber drivers.


No, it hasnt. What a an idiotic statement. In any case I don't believe you ever leave this forum long enough to interact with any humans in the service industry irl as evidenced by your monotonous omnipresence in every single thread on this forum disrupting other peoples' discussion of an issue that affects their livelihood. You derail every. Single. Thread. with your mindless repetition of "I never tip."

You love stars so much, well, you are damn lucky this forum doesn't allow downvoting because your ass would have been downvoted into oblivion long ago.



Whaaat said:


> im confused if you are rider or driver...


He's a professional message board poster.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Whaaat said:


> Yea he bought the the super cooler for $5000
> Now ubering to get that $5k back


I hope he got the one with the external battery pack so that he can offer me a cool and refreshing beverage when I pick him up. And if he wants to put his cooler in my trunk he'd better tip me or else I'm onestarring him.


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

KellyC said:


> No, it hasnt. What a an idiotic statement. In any case I don't believe you ever leave this forum long enough to interact with any humans in the service industry irl as evidenced by your monotonous omnipresence in every single thread on this forum disrupting other peoples' discussion of an issue that affects their livelihood. You derail every. Single. Thread. with your mindless repetition of "I never tip."
> 
> You love stars so much, well, you are damn lucky this forum doesn't allow downvoting because your ass would have been downvoted into oblivion long ago.
> 
> He's a professional message board poster.


lol good one!!!


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

KellyC said:


> You love stars so much, well, you are damn lucky this forum doesn't allow downvoting because your ass would have been downvoted into oblivion long ago.


I don't know; I think that his right to post nonsense should be defended. Not the actual nonsense itself, of course, but his right to post it. Some trolls can be quite entertaining.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Whaaat said:


> Lol i used to too until i started seeing empty water bottles in back, spilled waters, half drinked waters left


Yes, I see those too. I have to check the back of the car after each ride to see if they have left a mess, their belongings or damaged it in some way.



wgmartin said:


> BS. Something does happen if you rate low because of an opinion. You can get a driver deactivated if your pompous attitude thinks the driver should do more than get you from point "A" to point "B". Thinking water should be available or an aux cord should be available is merely what you think.


No if I am alone in my opinion than my one low rating has very little effect on you at all. If however others agree that you are not giving outstanding service, whatever that entails in their subjective opinion than you should be deactivated.


----------



## Statia (Jan 19, 2017)

KellyC said:


> No, it hasnt. What a an idiotic statement. In any case I don't believe you ever leave this forum long enough to interact with any humans in the service industry irl as evidenced by your monotonous omnipresence in every single thread on this forum disrupting other peoples' discussion of an issue that affects their livelihood. You derail every. Single. Thread. with your mindless repetition of "I never tip."
> 
> You love stars so much, well, you are damn lucky this forum doesn't allow downvoting because your ass would have been downvoted into oblivion long ago.
> 
> He's a professional message board poster.


or another excuse of a heartless pathetic human being


----------



## ubergirl182 (Jun 14, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> You are not taking water from your children to give to a passenger. A passenger is paying for a service that depending on the passenger may or may not include a water bottle etc. Only the passenger knows what they subjectively have determined is a bare minimum to be included in that service. It is a cost of doing business to provide those things, if they are truly required. Again only the collective ratings of the passengers can determine if that is a service that is actually required in a given market or not. What you decide to do with your earning is your concern and not the passengers. What should there be a pay premium because the money will go to children and not to someone else who will use it for porn and alcohol?
> 
> They have said that they will not take a cut, though looking at some of the postings yesterday they were taking a cut of the tip matching.
> 
> If I am hot from walking and seeing the sights and you roll up with your car and did not offer some form of refreshment, yes I would downrate you as I do not feel the service is as good as it could be.


If uber wants us to provide water to a PAX then they should Provide the water... If uber wants us to provide Cold water they should supply us with a plug in cooler.... If uber wants us to give candy they should provide it..... Drivers make pennies on the dollar after everything is deducted be real here dude you drive each water I provide comes out of MY pocket not there and they keep 40% of the fares and do not cover maintenance. Lets stop putting it all on the driver we are the ones dealing with those that feel entitled to everything not uber


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

Uberfunitis said:


> Yes, I see those too. I have to check the back of the car after each ride to see if they have left a mess, their belongings or damaged it in some way.
> 
> No if I am alone in my opinion than my one low rating has very little effect on you at all. If however others agree that you are not giving outstanding service, whatever that entails in their subjective opinion than you should be deactivated.


What do you really except at .70 or 80/mile or whatever the rate that uberX charges. You get what you pay for.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

ubergirl182 said:


> If uber wants us to provide water to a PAX then they should Provide the water... If uber wants us to provide Cold water they should supply us with a plug in cooler.... If uber wants us to give candy they should provide it..... Drivers make pennies on the dollar after everything is deducted be real here dude you drive each water I provide comes out of MY pocket not there and they keep 40% of the fares and do not cover maintenance. Lets stop putting it all on the driver we are the ones dealing with those that feel entitled to everything not uber


By your reasoning..... If Uber wants you to drive a passenger than they should provide a vehicle. I will not argue with that sentiment, I actually agree with it but that is not how this business is set up.



ChortlingCrison said:


> What do you really except at .70 or 80/mile or whatever the rate that uberX charges. You get what you pay for.


I expect to extract the best service that I possibly can, for the lowest price that I can possibly pay for it.


----------



## ubergirl182 (Jun 14, 2017)

Whaaat said:


> Lol i used to too until i started seeing empty water bottles in back, spilled waters, half drinked waters left


I did and offered candy until i discovered a entire bottle of water poured into the candy container.... PAXholes


----------



## Statia (Jan 19, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> By your reasoning..... If Uber wants you to drive a passenger than they should provide a vehicle. I will not argue with that sentiment, I actually agree with it but that is not how this business is set up.
> 
> I expect to extract the best service that I possibly can, for the lowest price that I can possibly pay for it.


Someone's going to turn around and extract All your teeth one day. For free!


----------



## Xris Xros (May 3, 2016)

*Uberfunitis*
*is a POX aka Piece Of Xhit.*
*ignore him.*


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> Because other drivers provide the service at no additional cost to the passenger and have raised the passengers expectations. If you do not keep up with what other drivers are doing than your service is substandard and should be rated as such.


Because others are doing it? Really?
Not a good enough reason. 
And I am not concerned about being downrated for this. I'm simply trying to understand why you would think someone else should buy you a water when you're thirsty. 
My bank often has water. But I would never expect this. If I'm thirsty I buy a water of find a water fountain.



Uberfunitis said:


> I do!


You provide water for your pax? That's great! So you do tip!


----------



## Strange Fruit (Aug 10, 2016)

Should we take Twitter users to be an accurate sample of the the population? I thought Twitter was for dumber people (aside from media types who need constant exposure to maintain the illusion of relevance). Like the modern version of "those who watch Jerry Springer". Am I just misinformed about who uses Twitter? I'm not on it so I'm probbly just a bigot.


----------



## u-Boat (Jan 4, 2016)

sellkatsell44 said:


> Fact remains that the majority of uber users aka riders probably don't want to tip and that's the reason they're still using uber, not lyft or a taxi cab.


Riders love uBer because rides are really, really, really cheap. Riders want cheap. uBer management wants cheap. Guess who doesn't want cheap? Drivers have three ways to protest low rates and cheap riders:

1) One-star every cheap, non-tipping passenger
2) Drive only uBer Black or uBer SUV
3) Quit driving altogether

Until rates are raised I highly encourage all drivers to consider doing one of the above 3.


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

Strange Fruit said:


> Should we take Twitter users to be an accurate sample of the the population? I thought Twitter was for dumber people (aside from media types who need constant exposure to maintain the illusion of relevance). Like the modern version of "those who watch Jerry Springer". Am I just misinformed about who uses Twitter? I'm not on it so I'm probbly just a bigot.


Judging by the rate I get tipped by Uber and Lyft riders, Those comments look like a fair cross-section of the population that uses our service.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> Because others are doing it? Really?
> Not a good enough reason.
> And I am not concerned about being downrated for this. I'm simply trying to understand why you would think someone else should buy you a water when you're thirsty.
> My bank often has water. But I would never expect this. If I'm thirsty I buy a water of find a water fountain.
> ...


That is the level of service I expect to be included in the price I am paying. If you do not provide it than there is a mismatch in expectations and being that you do not care about ratings you can provide whatever service you like... that is until enough people rate poorly for that mismatch in expectations and you are deactivated. Or again it is only a small number of passengers who feel that water is included in what they are paying for and you continue not providing it with no repercussion at all.

You think that you are paying for the water, I think that the passenger has paid for the water already in the fare that they paid.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Uberfunitis said:


> To your first point, just because you have the ability to send in a change in rating and CS responds that they have does not mean that they have actually changed the rating on the passengers end, especially for people who change the ratings often.


Uber will change ratings, I know for a fact. I tested it on my wife's rider account. I have also heard if there is a pattern of ratings changes that uber will tell us it's been changed but not change it. 











elelegido said:


> I would not accept just plain water. As above, you would lose stars if you tried to offer me that. It would benefit pax to carry a selection of beverages with them at all times when using rideshare. After all, different drivers have different tastes. Some may want a Coke, while other drivers may be well into their shift and may prefer a Red Bull.


True story... I picked up 2 guys one night from a house... 1:30-1:40am.. they had just returned to the house from a strip club, 3-miles away. They were going to hang at the house but woke up homeowners wife and she put an end to it all.. anyway I get the request and it was xl..

I pick them up its a good 25 mile trip to their destination. 10 miles into the trip dude realizes he forgot his wallet at the house so 10 back to the house, tjen onto the destination...

They asked if i had drinks, they thought Uber provided is with the drinks and candy .. they said the driver who took them 4 miles to the strip club had several typed of soda, water, and juice boxes in a cooler and had several types of full packs of gum, big red, Wrigley doublemint, ect... and a bunch of full size Tic Tacs in multiple Flavors...

at the end of the trip they gave me like 6 packs of gun and a punch of unopened tic tacs ..like 10. i have a picture on my otjer phone, I'll see of I can find it.

I asked them how much the ride cost them, 6-7 bucks. I asked how much they tipped... 0

they tipped me at least 15 buck it was a bunch of unused singles plus all the candy plus Almost 70 in fare.

poor guy, I almost felt bad for him, almost.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

wk1102 said:


> Uber will change ratings, I know for a fact. I tested it on my wife's rider account. I have also heard if there is a pattern of ratings changes that uber will tell us it's been changed but not change it.
> View attachment 140689


That is exactly what I expected, I would hope that they do that with a passenger who continuously rates their drivers lower than the average that other passengers rate as well


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Uberfunitis said:


> That is exactly what I expected, I would hope that they do that with a passenger who continuously rates their drivers lower than the average that other passengers rate as well


doubt it


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

wk1102 said:


> they tipped me at least 15 buck it was a bunch of unused singles plus all the candy plus Almost 70 in fare.
> 
> poor guy, I almost felt bad for him, almost.


Hahaha


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> You think that you are paying for the water, I think that the passenger has paid for the water already in the fare that they paid.


But why do you think this?

You used to think the tip was included in the fare. Now everyone knows it's not since Uber has backed off from that statement.
When will you also accept that water is not included in the fare? Or do you just make things up as you go along?


----------



## Uberx24 (Mar 14, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> I see no value or incentive in tipping for someone giving me a ride as a passenger. There would have to be some sort of value added by tipping for it to be worthwhile for me.


The other day when the temp hit almost 100F, I saw this guy riding a Taxi, Windows down. He seem like a chicken roasting inside an oven. It was one of those old ford police cars, the car seem almost like falling apart, I assume the AC didn't worked or driver didn't wanna use it, cuz those cars take gas likes camels drinking water.

And then I was thinking to myself here I am giving a ride to another person in my very clean, newer, reliable and we'll kept car, with no odors, and a very comfortable ice cold AC and in the end I'm making less than that taxi driver.

So you tell me even if you paid the same amount of money in both a taxi or uber how you do not see the value or incentive in the difference of the example that I just gave you!

How the convenience of having a car at your door within 5 minutes of a push of a button not be worthwhile to you.

Try calling a taxi and see how long it takes to get to your home.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> I think that the passenger has paid for the water already in the fare that they paid.


Where can I see a list of what is included in the fare? I dont want to be cheap and short change my pax if this is the case


----------



## Zeroeh (Mar 6, 2017)

ROFL the fact some of you actually offer water to ungrateful ****s. I mean I can understand if your uber black or select. But really for X and XL you are providing water and candies?

You might as well start offering folks handjobs for a tip. You'll probably will get tipped more lol


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> But why do you think this?
> 
> You used to think the tip was included in the fare. Now everyone knows it's not since Uber has backed off from that statement.
> When will you also accept that water is not included in the fare? Or do you just make things up as you go along?


When Uber actually defines and publishes what the fare includes I will go by that standard of service expectation and rate accordingly. They have not and do not do such a thing though intentionally in order for drivers to give the best service in terms of extras.



Uberx24 said:


> The other day when the temp hit almost 100F, I saw this guy riding a Taxi, Windows down. He seem like a chicken roasting inside an oven. It was one of those old ford police cars, the car seem almost like falling apart, I assume the AC didn't worked or driver didn't wanna use it, cuz those cars take gas likes camels drinking water.
> 
> And then I was thinking to myself here I am giving a ride to another person in my very clean, newer, reliable and we'll kept car, with no odors, and a very comfortable ice cold AC and in the end I'm making less than that taxi driver.
> 
> ...


Exactly and Taxis are routinely tipped for that substandard service.... A tip does not get you better service than the ratings system does for less money.



Cableguynoe said:


> Where can I see a list of what is included in the fare? I dont want to be cheap and short change my pax if this is the case


There is no list, there is no clearly defined expectations laid out by Uber as to what is included or not included that is left to determine between the passenger and the driver. It is interesting to note though that Uber does recommend doing such things as giving water and mints etc if you are having ratings issues as a way to increase your ratings and avoid deactivation.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> When Uber actually defines and publishes what the fare includes I will go by that standard of service expectation and rate accordingly. They have not and do not do such a thing though intentionally in order for drivers to give the best service in terms of extras.


In other words you have no idea if water is included in the fare, yet you state it as if it is.
You have a right to expect good service. You don't have a right to expect me to buy you things because you are making them up as you go.



Uberfunitis said:


> It is interesting to note though that Uber does recommend doing such things as giving water and mints etc if you are having ratings issues as a way to increase your ratings and avoid deactivation.


Your own statement proves you are wrong. If it was included in the fare Uber would say we should always have them available.
But they only recommend it for those trying to improve ratings.
In other words, if you want to improve your ratings, buy a bottle of water for your passengers.


----------



## canyon (Dec 22, 2015)

Uberfunitis said:


> I do agree with that, I don't think the average passenger has any idea how much Uber keeps of what they pay. But at the same time I don't really think that they would care for the most part if they did know. People have no problem buying items made in other countries for very little compensation and horrible working conditions though they may say otherwise.


This is where your thinking is wrong. They don't care how much Uber is taking from us, their wanting the cheapest ride possible. Period.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> if you want to improve your ratings, buy a bottle of water for your passengers.


Exactly, if you want to improve your ratings than provide those services, people may rate lower if you do not.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> Exactly, if you want to improve your ratings than provide those services, people may rate lower if you do not.


Now you are changing your story. You said you *expect it *because it's included in the fare. You also said you provide it for the same reason.
That has nothing to do with ratings.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

canyon said:


> This is where your thinking is wrong. They don't care how much Uber is taking from us, their wanting the cheapest ride possible. Period.


That is exactly what I said....

But at the same time I don't really think that they would care for the most part if they did know. People have no problem buying items made in other countries for very little compensation and horrible working conditions though they may say otherwise.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Pick a story and stick with it. Or some might start to think you're full of crap


----------



## lesh11 (Jan 4, 2017)

wk1102 said:


> Uber will change ratings, I know for a fact. I tested it on my wife's rider account. I have also heard if there is a pattern of ratings changes that uber will tell us it's been changed but not change it.
> View attachment 140689


So if we change someones rating, and Uber doesn't actualy change their rating, could we get matched with them again?
That puts Uber into some bad territory.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> Now you are changing your story. You said you *expect it *because it's included in the fare. You also said you provide it for the same reason.
> That has nothing to do with ratings.


I do expect it, and rate lower when it is not there.... it is all about ratings. I have been saying that ratings determine what is included or not the whole time.



lesh11 said:


> So if we change someones rating, and Uber doesn't actualy change their rating, could we get matched with them again?
> That puts Uber into some bad territory.


Uber does not prevent people from being matched together who rate low, that is Lyft. You have to explicitly ask uber not to be paired with someone again from my understanding rating low alone will not do that.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

lesh11 said:


> So if we change someones rating, and Uber doesn't actualy change their rating, could we get matched with them again?
> That puts Uber into some bad territory.


I dont know.. I always asked to not be matched if i don't want to them again...

I have gotten people I've given a 1☆ to before, one guy 3 times and he got 3 1☆s

I've never been matched with someone I've asked not to be matched with...


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> I do expect it, and rate lower when it is not there.... it is all about ratings. I have been saying that ratings determine what is included or not the whole time.
> .


Ratings? No, that's not what you said. Now you are trying to get yourself out of a hole. See below



Uberfunitis said:


> I think that the passenger has paid for the water already in the fare that they paid.


Or here



Uberfunitis said:


> You are not buying me a bottle of water, I expect for it to be already included in the price that I am already paying for the ride. It is a cost of doing business just like having gas in the vehicle, or AC, or the costs you incur cleaning your vehicle.


That doesnt sound like you are talking about ratings. You are talking about you thinking your driver owes you a bottle of water because it was included in the fare. 
You are 100%wrong. Even in your attempt to mention Ubers recomendation about waters.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> Ratings? No, that's not what you said. Now you are trying to get yourself out of a hole. See below
> Or here
> That doesnt sound like you are talking about ratings. You are talking about you thinking your driver owes you a bottle of water because it was included in the fare.
> You are 100%wrong. Even in your attempt to mention Ubers recomendation about waters.


I do think it is included in the fare, and that is why I rate lower when it is not there. What is included is determined by the rating system and exactly what level of service as in water etc you can extract from the driver for the lowest price.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> I do think it is included in the fare, and that is why I rate lower when it is not there. What is included is determined by the rating system and exactly what level of service as in water etc you can extract from the driver for the lowest price.


You still havent answered my question. Why do you think it's included? Is it stated somewhere? Did you have a dream about it? Where would I get definitive information about this.

If you want to down rate when you dont get a water just because you want a water, go right ahead. But dont make statements that they are included in the fare. You're statements are worthless if you cannot provide some kind of proof.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> You still havent answered my question. Why do you think it's included? Is it stated somewhere? Did you have a dream about it? Where would I get definitive information about this.
> 
> If you want to down rate when you dont get a water just because you want a water, go right ahead. But dont make statements that they are included in the fare. You're statements are worthless if you cannot provide some kind of proof.


The fact is that Uber has never published any kind of standard as to what is included in the fare or not, they have left that up to the driver and the passenger to work out using the rating system. I will say that it is included in the fare because I am not willing to pay anything extra for it, if you provide it you are doing so using the money that I have already given you, there will be no additional compensation.... as in it is included in the fare.


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

Those who demand things other then transporting the pax from point A to point B have entitlement issues.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> The fact is that Uber has never published any kind of standard as to what is included in the fare or not, they have left that up to the driver and the passenger to work out using the rating system. I will say that it is included in the fare because I am not willing to pay anything extra for it, if you provide it you are doing so using the money that I have already given you, there will be no additional compensation.... as in it is included in the fare.


Why water? Why not Pepsi? Mountain Dew? 
Should I provide a energy drink if they're feeling tired?

Your comments are starting to make less sense the more you try


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> Why water? Why not Pepsi? Mountain Dew?
> Should I provide a energy drink if they're feeling tired?
> 
> Your comments are starting to make less sense the more you try


I hear "redbull" really hits the spot.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> Why water? Why not Pepsi? Mountain Dew?
> Should I provide a energy drink if they're feeling tired?
> 
> Your comments are starting to make less sense the more you try


There is no reason it could not be a Pepsi or a Mountain Dew or a Twix, or anything else. It is whatever the passenger feels is included and is not provided and rates accordingly. There is really no standard as to what is included or not and I would imagine that expectations vary by area.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> There is no reason it could not be a Pepsi or a Mountain Dew or a Twix, or anything else. It is whatever the passenger feels is included and is not provided and rates accordingly. There is really no standard as to what is included or not and I would imagine that expectations vary by area.


ok, so we'll just stop by a gas station and I'll let you pick anything out. Got it.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> ok, so we'll just stop by a gas station and I'll let you pick anything out. Got it.


If you are desperate enough for five stars to offer that, I would be more than willing to take you up on that if I were your passenger.


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> ok, so we'll just stop by a gas station and I'll let you pick anything out. Got it.


Precisely. And leave the meter running as well.


----------



## koyotemohn (Mar 15, 2017)

Uberfungalitis stinks worse than the cheese between my toes.


----------



## Statia (Jan 19, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> The fact is that Uber has never published any kind of standard as to what is included in the fare or not, they have left that up to the driver and the passenger to work out using the rating system. I will say that it is included in the fare because I am not willing to pay anything extra for it, if you provide it you are doing so using the money that I have already given you, there will be no additional compensation.... as in it is included in the fare.


Your making fraudulent statements. Aren't you suppose to be a driver? Your Knowledge of English is questionable. Are you even in the US?


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Statia said:


> Your making fraudulent statements.


Perhaps if you tell me what you feel is incorrect, I can address that.


----------



## koyotemohn (Mar 15, 2017)

Statia said:


> Your making fraudulent statements. Aren't you suppose to be a driver? Your Knowledge of English is questionable. Are you even in the US?


He is everywhere between our toes. Stinky uberfungitis...scourge of the forums.


----------



## a_Magillacutty (Jul 16, 2017)

Passengers don't feel this way. Whiny Twitter users do. Breaking News: People complain a lot on the internet!

I get tips all the time. I didn't need the new delivery method to accomplish that. I provide good service, I get rewarded accordingly. The real problem is that some people suck and they don't tip. But to balance that out, plenty of Uber drivers suck. Hence the reason I started driving. I knew I could do better.....and I am.


----------



## Statia (Jan 19, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> Perhaps if you tell me what you feel is incorrect, I can address that.


Nothing is included. Only the ride from point A to B. What you think is included are your delusional ideations. Please get some help before the voices in your head take over.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Statia said:


> Nothing is included. Only the ride from point A to B.


What exactly is included in the fare has never been defined by Uber leaving it up to the driver and passenger to figure out with the aid of the rating system.


----------



## Statia (Jan 19, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> What exactly is included in the fare has never been defined by Uber leaving it up to the driver and passenger to figure out with the aid of the rating system.


Your very delusional!


----------



## Butter (Jun 26, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> What exactly is included in the fare has never been defined by Uber leaving it up to the driver and passenger to figure out with the aid of the rating system.


Do you tell your driver why you are rating them down before you leave the vehicle?


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Butter said:


> Do you tell your driver why you are rating them down before you leave the vehicle?


No, I do not discuss their rating with them and that is a flaw with the rating system that should be addressed so that passengers can explicitly state why they lowered the drivers rating: there was no water, there was no mints, you did not have a charger for my phone, you took a wrong turn, the car is old, etc.


----------



## Butter (Jun 26, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> No, I do not discuss their rating with them and that is a flaw with the rating system that should be addressed so that passengers can explicitly state why they lowered the drivers rating: there was no water, there was no mints, you did not have a charger for my phone, you took a wrong turn, the car is old, etc.


Then you're not changing the behavior of your drivers you're just punishing them. Brutal.


----------



## carsalesman (Apr 12, 2016)

Uberfunitis said:


> I could not tell you what a cab provides as they are far too expensive and I never take cabs. I am both a driver (UberX, UberPool) only, and a rider for Uber, Lyft, metro, and metroBus and my own personal car.


How much have you spent on Water, Gum, and such so far this year????


----------



## Statia (Jan 19, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> If you are desperate enough for five stars to offer that, I would be more than willing to take you up on that if I were your passenger.


Your the only one desperate. I could care less about a rating. I get my passengers safely to they're destination. My ratings are not in danger but it's obvious your struggling to stay active. Time to look in the mirror. Seems passengers are rating you poorly. They're probably dying to get out of your car. Your that creepy annoying brown nosing driver that stares at them the whole time instead of focusing on the road. You're so focused on the five stars rates that you're Forgetting what really matters here when driving and that would be safety. Water, Candy, gum has absolutely nothing to do with safety. I seriously hope you're not a real driver. And if u downrate me for not having water I will downrate you right back. No reason needed. Ur one star cannot affect my ratings to the point of deactivation. No water needed!


----------



## koyotemohn (Mar 15, 2017)

Statia said:


> Your the only one desperate. I could care less about a rating. I get my passengers safely to they're destination. My ratings are not in danger but it's obvious your struggling to stay active. Time to look in the mirror. Seems passengers are rating you poorly. They're probably dying to get out of your car. Your that creepy annoying brown nosing driver that stares at them the whole time instead of focusing on the road. You're so focused on the five stars rates that you're Forgetting what really matters here when driving and that would be safety. Water, Candy, guy has absolutely nothing to do with safety. I seriously hope you're not a real driver.


Someone call the paramedics we have a 5th degree burn victim on the forums...oh....wait....it's just scorched uberfungitis....my bad. Carry on.


----------



## ATX 22 (Jun 17, 2015)

carsalesman said:


> Uber does benefit you n several ways. As a passenger, you can expect.
> 
> 1. Courteous, clean driver
> 2. Clean vehicle
> ...


As can be found on numerous threads on this site, here is what pax actually get with uber

1. Cars that are not maintained nor cleaned
2. Drivers with poor attitudes and no knowledge of their city 
3. An underinsured ride 
4. No expectation of personal safety
5. Cheaper than a taxi (see above, they're getting what they pay for.)
6. Faster than a bus, for nearly the same money.

I'm not attacking you personally, and you likely still do and believe all of what you stated, but the overall experience is basically a cab ride in an unmarked car. 
The typical uber rider now is almost as broke as the driver.
Crappy, entitled pax, 40% in pay cuts in 6 months, and uberFool are the reasons I ditched uber and lyft and went to drive for a limo service.


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

ATX 22 said:


> As can be found on numerous threads on this site, here is what pax actually get with uber
> 
> 1. Cars that are not maintained nor cleaned
> 2. Drivers with poor attitudes and no knowledge of their city
> ...


I absolutely agree that this applies to many Uber drivers. I think that UP members are likely to present professionally, because they care enough to have sought out an online community to improve their knowledge about driving rideshare. But man there are some headshakers out there.


----------



## koyotemohn (Mar 15, 2017)

ATX 22 said:


> As can be found on numerous threads on this site, here is what pax actually get with uber
> 
> 1. Cars that are not maintained nor cleaned
> 2. Drivers with poor attitudes and no knowledge of their city
> ...


#3....uninsured by whom? Uber requires personal insurance and then provides its own layer of rideshare insurance.(I also pay for my own rideshare insurance....but all platforms I use gave me an insurance card)


----------



## Scoom (May 9, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> I see no value or incentive in tipping for someone giving me a ride as a passenger. There would have to be some sort of value added by tipping for it to be worthwhile for me.


You don't think providing water, waiting beyond the cancellation time (which save pax, time because they want have to call another Uber, saves them $$ since they want incur a cancellation fee) providing a charger or aux cord (what make you think I want to listen to your music), extra stops, and eating in car deserves a tip?


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

Uberfunitis said:


> What exactly is included in the fare has never been defined by Uber leaving it up to the driver and passenger to figure out with the aid of the rating system.


are you serious? you get picked up and a ride to the destination in a safe manner. too many are entitled and feel they are owed something more.


----------



## RynoHawk (Mar 15, 2017)

People who think of nothing to tip a bartender 25% plus for overpriced drinks complaining about tipping the people who get them home safely. Society in a nutshell.


----------



## ATX 22 (Jun 17, 2015)

koyotemohn said:


> #3....uninsured by whom? Uber requires personal insurance and then provides its own layer of rideshare insurance.(I also pay for my own rideshare insurance....but all platforms I use gave me an insurance card)


Driving for hire, which is exactly what driving for uber is, requires considerably more in insurance in most municipalities. Insurance companies are experts at taking your money and finding ways to not pay claims. Your personal policy likely has exclusions for commercial use of the vehicle. Rideshare policies will make you feel good, but you're not ridesharing, you're driving for hire.
Your insurance card means diddly, what's actually in the policy is what matters. The James River policies provided by uber are useless, and there are plenty of threads on this site, nightmare stories that document this fact.

* reread my post a little closer. I said underinsured, not uninsured.


----------



## koyotemohn (Mar 15, 2017)

ATX 22 said:


> Driving for hire, which is exactly what driving for uber is, requires considerably more in insurance in most municipalities. Insurance companies are experts at taking your money and finding ways to not pay claims. Your personal policy likely has exclusions for commercial use of the vehicle. Rideshare policies will make you feel good, but you're not ridesharing, you're driving for hire.
> Your insurance card means diddly, what's actually in the policy is what matters. The James River policies provided by uber are useless, and there are plenty of threads on this site, nightmare stories that document this fact.
> 
> * reread my post a little closer. I said underinsured, not uninsured.


I agree with you on that. I happily pay my Erie insurance with pride. I discussed this with the agent in detail. I let him know I wanted that additional layer of coverage and he knows that I am using my car for rideshare. He also provided 2 important distinctions....if my ride is damaged I get a replacement so I can keep earning...and my rate stays the same as long as I am driving the same car under that same policy. I'm not trying to bust your chops I just wanted some clarity.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Butter said:


> Then you're not changing the behavior of your drivers you're just punishing them. Brutal.


If others agree that a given service like water should be included and rate accordingly we are changing not behavior but what is available as those who do not provide a service whatever it is that is thought by most to be included will be eliminated from the pool of drivers.



Statia said:


> Your the only one desperate. I could care less about a rating. I get my passengers safely to they're destination. My ratings are not in danger but it's obvious your struggling to stay active. Time to look in the mirror. Seems passengers are rating you poorly. They're probably dying to get out of your car. Your that creepy annoying brown nosing driver that stares at them the whole time instead of focusing on the road. You're so focused on the five stars rates that you're Forgetting what really matters here when driving and that would be safety. Water, Candy, gum has absolutely nothing to do with safety. I seriously hope you're not a real driver. And if u downrate me for not having water I will downrate you right back. No reason needed. Ur one star cannot affect my ratings to the point of deactivation. No water needed!


That is very presumptuous, I have a high rating myself and in no danger of deactivation for ratings in the near future.... 4.92.......
If I had you as a driver I doubt that you would be able to figure out who exactly down rated you as I would not do it immediately after the ride it would be a few days to a week and by that time unless you drive very very little you would have no idea where the rating came from.



ATX 22 said:


> As can be found on numerous threads on this site, here is what pax actually get with uber
> 
> 1. Cars that are not maintained nor cleaned
> 2. Drivers with poor attitudes and no knowledge of their city
> ...


You forgot to mention that you are likely to get a driver who does not even speak the language where you are at.



Scoom said:


> You don't think providing water, waiting beyond the cancellation time (which save pax, time because they want have to call another Uber, saves them $$ since they want incur a cancellation fee) providing a charger or aux cord (what make you think I want to listen to your music), extra stops, and eating in car deserves a tip?


No I do not think that those things deserve a tip as they are being provided currently on the platform with the majority not tipping for them. Why pay extra for a service that you are already receiving.



Emp9 said:


> are you serious? you get picked up and a ride to the destination in a safe manner. too many are entitled and feel they are owed something more.


Where is it written in policy that is only what a fare entitles you to?



RynoHawk said:


> People who think of nothing to tip a bartender 25% plus for overpriced drinks complaining about tipping the people who get them home safely. Society in a nutshell.


I would tip if getting a mixed drink, but not for some person to open a bottle of bear for me, there is no incentive to tip for that.


----------



## koyotemohn (Mar 15, 2017)

Uberfungitis creeps back in between forum toes oozing with enthusiastic ideas on how to be the last bastion of everything brutal, classist and oppressive to drivers.

Unfortunately there is no known cure. Comedic Scorching provides the quickest relief...along with maybe a medicated powder or salve. 

Big pharma has its work cut out for it....when can this conjunctive affliction that stinks worse than grampa's toejam be cured?


----------



## ubergirl182 (Jun 14, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> That is the level of service I expect to be included in the price I am paying. If you do not provide it than there is a mismatch in expectations and being that you do not care about ratings you can provide whatever service you like... that is until enough people rate poorly for that mismatch in expectations and you are deactivated. Or again it is only a small number of passengers who feel that water is included in what they are paying for and you continue not providing it with no repercussion at all.
> 
> You think that you are paying for the water, I think that the passenger has paid for the water already in the fare that they paid.


OKAY I AM PRETTY SURE YOUR JUST AN IDIOT 3 BUCKS TO GET YOU FROM POINT A TO BE... YOU WANT WATER THEN YOU BEST BE TIPPING MY AT LEAST A BUCK TO PROVIDE IT.... PRETTY SURE I SHOULD JUST IGNORE YOU.


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

ubergirl182 said:


> PRETTY SURE I SHOULD JUST IGNORE YOU.


Try it. It feels amazing.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

ubergirl182 said:


> OKAY I AM PRETTY SURE YOUR JUST AN IDIOT 3 BUCKS TO GET YOU FROM POINT A TO BE... YOU WANT WATER THEN YOU BEST BE TIPPING MY AT LEAST A BUCK TO PROVIDE IT.... PRETTY SURE I SHOULD JUST IGNORE YOU.


Minimum fare DC for UberX is $6.55 and that is just to go across the street. Passenger has no idea nor any care what the driver is getting paid only what the trip is costing them.


----------



## koyotemohn (Mar 15, 2017)

Minimum pay for dc fare to driver is 3.75...uberfungitis aka forum pox


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

koyotemohn said:


> Minimum pay for dc fare to driver is 3.75


Sure but that is not what the passenger is paying or even aware of or for that matter even cares about.


----------



## koyotemohn (Mar 15, 2017)

Oh noooooo.....uberfungitis is spreading stank ass logic again!


----------



## Butter (Jun 26, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> If others agree that a given service like water should be included and rate accordingly we are changing not behavior but what is available as those who do not provide a service whatever it is that is thought by most to be included will be eliminated from the pool of drivers.


That's like beating a blind person because they cannot read a map. Your driver doesn't know your standard, cannot read your mind, but you punish them with a low rating.


----------



## ubergirl182 (Jun 14, 2017)

PrestonT said:


> Try it. It feels amazing.[/QUI did now it looks like everyone is talking to themselves.... I just don't get why someone would be so dbagish to his fellow drivers.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Butter said:


> That's like beating a blind person because they cannot read a map. Your driver doesn't know your standard, cannot read your mind, but you punish them with a low rating.


If that blind person was driving me around and could not read the map absolutely. Look the passenger is not here to be fair to the driver they are here to get the best service they can for the lowest price and that is all for the most part.

Most business will not have someone tell you why they rate them low as in not return and go to competitors that is up to the business to figure out on their own by doing market research. If your ratings start to fall take some rides and see what others are doing that perhaps you are not.


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

The funny part about it with this one is that you don't even have to read his posts to know what he's saying. There are only 2 or 3 songs in his repertoire.


----------



## CStarzzSelect (Jul 20, 2017)

Wow, so I read a lot of the comments going down. I didn't think the feature would have caused so much fuss. Lyft has the feature and people still use them. I honestly think that folks now think that they are being subconsciously forced to tip, if not their rating might go down, or they look like a cheapo because they didn't. I'm and Uber driver, but I'm not like nuts about getting tips, if someone tips me great, i'm happy, but if not, im not going to give them a bad rating. It's just not me i guess, It seems wrong to rate a person on their tip amount, I know drivers that do though. As far as the Tipping because its a service, i agree with, like carwash hand dryers, waiters, taxi drivers, lyft drivers, bartenders, they are all doing services. Our job with Ridesharing is a service, I try to take it to the next level when I drive people around, I think my tips come from making them feel comfortable, I have over 40 added amenities, plus a wide selection of HD music on demand, and car wifi for guests. 

Tipping is just polite, its something you do, for people that are providing services. I tip my guy that cuts my lawn because he goes the extra miles. I tip the chinese lady at Great Wall because she always knows that i want, and how I like my food. Tip your Uber drivers, because they make sure there car is presentable, and they take the time to literally have a carwash pass, and clean their car everyday. They make sure to get you to your location safe. They make sure that you are comfortable. 

This is just my opinion, I may be a driver, but im also a rider and I try to always tip my drivers, and its not $1 or $2 its $5 or $10. Just saying.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

CStarzzSelect said:


> This is just my opinion, I may be a driver, but im also a rider and I try to always tip my drivers, and its not $1 or $2 its $5 or $10. Just saying.


Wow If I am paying more than $5 all together one way for the trip as a passenger I am seriously looking at other transportation options.


----------



## Statia (Jan 19, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> If others agree that a given service like water should be included and rate accordingly we are changing not behavior but what is available as those who do not provide a service whatever it is that is thought by most to be included will be eliminated from the pool of drivers.
> 
> That is very presumptuous, I have a high rating myself and in no danger of deactivation for ratings in the near future.... 4.92.......
> If I had you as a driver I doubt that you would be able to figure out who exactly down rated you as I would not do it immediately after the ride it would be a few days to a week and by that time unless you drive very very little you would have no idea where the rating came from.
> ...


You need some serious help. No one really cares about the ratings. Only you. You are irrelevant.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Statia said:


> You need some serious help. No one really cares about the ratings. Only you. You are irrelevant.


Tell that to the people who complain that they have been deactivated.... for low ratings. I bet very much bet that at least some of those wish that they had cared more about the ratings when they were still allowed to drive.


----------



## CStarzzSelect (Jul 20, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> Wow If I am paying more than $5 all together one way for the trip as a passenger I am seriously looking at other transportation options.


Honestly if im tipsy, its when i use Uber for myself, i don;t mind offering then a $10 tip, they are working till 2am, they are not drunk, and i wont be getting pulled over, for drinking and driving. $10 is way less than $10K


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

CStarzzSelect said:


> Honestly if im tipsy, its when i use Uber for myself, i don;t mind offering then a $10 tip, they are working till 2am, they are not drunk, and i wont be getting pulled over, for drinking and driving. $10 is way less than $10K


Sure one should never drive after drinking, I agree with you completely on that.


----------



## CStarzzSelect (Jul 20, 2017)

Statia said:


> You need some serious help. No one really cares about the ratings. Only you. You are irrelevant.


 You would be surprised, I actually prefer a 5 star rating over a tip. A tip is with me for a few moments, but a rating is on my Uber record for ever, and people can see your rating and your badges, and your comments. It's nice to have conversations about my last comments, that riders can see.


----------



## Jamesmiller (May 8, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> Wow If I am paying more than $5 all together one way for the trip as a passenger I am seriously looking at other transportation options.


This is what happens when everyone thinks they understand business principle of uber. Reason why every driver is making money is because ubers low rates. Start your own business if you think you can do better or wait for uber to learn from its mistakes. 
1.Uber was designed to save customer money.
2. Customers barely tip 
3. Get use to it or free up room for other potential hires


----------



## ATX 22 (Jun 17, 2015)

koyotemohn said:


> I agree with you on that. I happily pay my Erie insurance with pride. I discussed this with the agent in detail. I let him know I wanted that additional layer of coverage and he knows that I am using my car for rideshare. He also provided 2 important distinctions....if my ride is damaged I get a replacement so I can keep earning...and my rate stays the same as long as I am driving the same car under that same policy. I'm not trying to bust your chops I just wanted some clarity.


No worries. I enjoy a good honest discussion.



Jamesmiller said:


> This is what happens when everyone thinks they understand business principle of uber. Reason why every driver is making money is because ubers low rates. Start your own business if you think you can do better or wait for uber to learn from its mistakes.
> 1.Uber was designed to save customer money.
> 2. Customers barely tip
> 3. Get use to it or free up room for other potential hires


Uber wasn't designed to save people money. Uber was designed to make Travis and his bros feel like bigshots because they could summon a car "at the touch of a button". 
The rest is just hype to dupe investors out of billions of dollars and drivers out of their time and effort.


----------



## day tripper yeah... (Dec 21, 2015)

yet they'll tip a bartender serving someone else's alcohol or a server serving someone else's food......ignorant.....



Uberfunitis said:


> I see no value or incentive in tipping for someone giving me a ride as a passenger. There would have to be some sort of value added by tipping for it to be worthwhile for me.


i didn't know Travis had children.....


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Uberfunitis said:


> I am saying the opposite keep the rating system, as it is a better more consistent management tool to ensure great service than tips.
> 
> I have no idea if they are Uber drivers but they are commenting on Ubers twitter feed explaining what drivers do to passengers who do not tip in terms of rating lower because of it.


Ratings by customers can't be used the way uber does to fire EMPLOYEES because they've been shown to be racist and ageist. But you're ok with that. Says a lot about you.



sellkatsell44 said:


> Well, their market share is larger then lyft.
> 
> https://amp.cnn.com/money/2016/01/25/technology/yellow-cab-bankruptcy/index.html
> 
> ...


Wel Hitler was "successful" by your reckoning. But I wouldn't go around describing him that way to anyone from a group he tried to eliminate.



Jamesmiller said:


> This is what happens when everyone thinks they understand business principle of uber. Reason why every driver is making money is because ubers low rates. Start your own business if you think you can do better or wait for uber to learn from its mistakes.
> 1.Uber was designed to save customer money.
> 2. Customers barely tip
> 3. Get use to it or free up room for other potential hires


Fix your grammar, please. It's difficult to pay any attention to someone who can't put a decent sentence together.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Ratings by customers can't be used the way uber does to fire EMPLOYEES because they've been shown to be racist and ageist. But you're ok with that. Says a lot about you.


Actually they can and do use ratings to fire employees, but they call them mystery shoppers and they rate on very specific criteria.


----------



## run26912 (Sep 23, 2015)

Uberfunitis said:


> Did they actually lose $3 billion though? I would not call investing money into what you believe to be the future of the industry and company to be loosing money unless later it turns out that Uber is never successful in bringing those investments to market and capitalize on that investment.


You really need to stop talking out your a** about topics you have no clue about. First off, look up the difference between GAAP and non-GAAP reporting. The $3 billion is OPERATING LOSSES... not investment losses. Uber threw their China losses (which Travis admitted to almost a billion a month) in another shell and NEVER released those numbers. Calling the $3 billion in operating losses an "investment" is like saying paying the electric bill is an "investment".

Selling a $1 hamburger for $0.60 is not an "investment" nor a sustainable operating model.

BONG!!!


----------



## Cou-ber (Jul 23, 2015)

Uberfunitis said:


> There is no standard for what is the base service required for an Uber ride. That is what the ratings are there to determine, for example if I think that water should be available in every trip and it is not there than I rate low for that. If I am alone in that expectation than nothing happens, but if others share that same expectation and the driver consistently does not meet it than they will eventually be cut loose and no longer a driver. That is why no tip is needed for Uber trips to receive great service.


You tip because you are a sentient being that gets that it's not just about the service, it's about the person providing that service and when you are cognizant that that person is not making what he/she deserves and needs then you compensate from a sense of empathy and understanding. Are you just genuinely this narcissistic and get off on any form of attention, even negative?


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Ratings by customers can't be used the way uber does to fire EMPLOYEES because they've been shown to be racist and ageist. But you're ok with that. Says a lot about you.
> 
> Wel Hitler was "successful" by your reckoning. But I wouldn't go around describing him that way to anyone from a group he tried to eliminate.
> 
> Fix your grammar, please. It's difficult to pay any attention to someone who can't put a decent sentence together.


Hah

Is being successful always a good thing? I guess it depends on the person's goal.

And so then, what is the point of your quote?

Btw my "definition" is based on what the dictionary says.


----------



## empresstabitha (Aug 25, 2016)

CStarzzSelect said:


> You would be surprised, I actually prefer a 5 star rating over a tip. A tip is with me for a few moments, but a rating is on my Uber record for ever, and people can see your rating and your badges, and your comments. It's nice to have conversations about my last comments, that riders can see.


I prefer cold hard casj.


----------



## Buddywannarideagain (Jun 29, 2017)

Not sure why y'all are *****ing. No need to tip! We're all slaves. Have fun buying new tires, breaks, gas, oil. Lol


----------



## Doc Savage (Jul 7, 2017)

Spotscat said:


> And you are absolutely certain these are Uber drivers because...?


Because a subset of the drivers here brag about how they go back and change pax ratings to "1" if they don't get tipped.


----------



## empresstabitha (Aug 25, 2016)

KellyC said:


> Read the replies from whiny pax to this tweet. "Waaahh, tipping is so HARD ..."
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/887291387485577218


If so many want to ***** then every rider no matter how nice is starting at 4 stars from now on. Typically I didn't care if they tip or not, and I'd 5 star everyone unless they're being an ass, but the ****ing whining from these pax and the ****ing entitled attitudes ( why I prefer lyft passengers over uber passengers) is pissing me off. So thanks to all of these entitled, whining, *****es for showing me how ungrateful and cheap you really are. You have ruined it for everyone. None of you *****es will ever get a 5 star from me ever again.


----------



## uberdavid (Feb 1, 2016)

My Dennys waitress made$66 in tips tonight and she does not have to pay for a car gas insurance tires brakes damage
Or put up with some shit bag saying Im going to give you 1 Star


----------



## Cou-ber (Jul 23, 2015)

uberdavid said:


> My Dennys waitress made$66 in tips tonight and she does not have to pay for a car gas insurance tires brakes damage
> Or put up with some shit bag saying Im going to give you 1 Star


That doesn't seem too good for a Denny's waitress on a Saturday night. Instead of one star, all she had to deal with were nit picky, control freak, anal retentive Sallies and sexual objectification and numerous innuendos from sleazy, greasy, horny men. She's so lucky.


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd (Aug 17, 2015)

Uberfunitis said:


> I do tip restaurants that I go to more than once, I just don't tip Uber drivers because that is what the rating system is for. With the rating system you can get rid of poor performers and it does not cost you a tip in any way.


I bet you're a special joy at parties, aren't you?


----------

